# Manchester Care Girls Part 4



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home ladies

Good luck & take care  

Natasha xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks Natasha 

Thanks Mother Hen - thats great!  I think as long as it ends in 7 its lucky!! xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi there,

Still nothing. tried to ring before and got no reply. Have emailed one of the secs so hopefully hear back soon. Will try and ring again at lunchtime.

K
xxx


----------



## Mother Hen (May 22, 2007)

Kerry

My protocol did take some time to come through - it's important they consider all your results and get you on the right meds for you, to give you the best possible chance.

When are you hoping to start tx?

Try and take your mind off it - hope you hear something soon and good luck

Mother Hen
xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Just a quickie as I wont be online over the weekend.  Mother Hen wishing you tons and tons of good luck                   I look forward to reading your BFP!!!!  Sending some bubbles right back to you

Hope all you lovely ladies are ok and hickson hope the jabbing is going a bit easier now 

xxxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Just spoken to a lovely nurse at Care....she's sending my prescription for Norestithone (sp) tonight so can start them straight away ~ 3 x 5mg tabs a day for 14 days. Should get bleed 4 days after last tab. In the meantime Mr P is signing my Protocol tomorrow and we should get it Mon/Tues. Will then order drugs and book needle training!  So should be starting stimms.....11/12th July!! WOO HOO!!! We have a wedding on 14th in Dorset, but I should be ok as long as I take it easy. 

Its all go!

Mother Hen...lots of     to you hun.

Hope everyone is ok ~ Flower, Em, Hickson, Iccle, Sam (still thinking of you hun) Babylove, Purple, Charna  

Have a nice weekend, I hope the rain clears.

xxx


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi Ladies.. 

Well last night jabbing went alot better..Think Dh training on the lemon did the trick, and I was watchin Emmerdale at the time!

But..I've got terrible headache and feel so tired..Fell asleep before, I woke myself up snoring!..Not attractive!...and I've got wind!..

When I spoke to Alison Black at Care she quoted me 12-15% LBR..for the over 40's..(i'm just 40)..so it really drops after 39.

Kerry - good news on your protocol arriving next week...then its all go!..

Mother Hen... Sound like you have really had trouble with your funding.Just wish that ,we would have been, in a position to get any funding..but i'm 40 and dh has 2 kids from his failed marriage..

Sending you loads of positive thoughts. Glad that DH is off with you..x

Flowerpot - Thanks for your advice.I'm so scared that I wont have any follies..I'm already on 6 amps of menopur..they wont put it any higher..Hope that AF gets easier and you spend time this weekend relaxing with dh.X

Iccleone - so sorry hun to hear that they refused you.Are you going to appeal? sounds like Mother Hen advice is good - complain to your MP..

Hi to Babylove Charna, Em,xx


----------



## Mother Hen (May 22, 2007)

KerryB - so glad you got your protocol now - all moving so fast for you...great news!  

Hickson - I too had headaches - it's really important to keep the water intake as high as you can - it does help. Good luck, hun.  

Flower -   have a restful weekend

Love n stuff to the rest of you and thanks for the good wishes....scaaarrryy!!

'Bye for now

Mother Hen  
xxx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

thanks for the advice Mother hen - will e-mail my MP in the morning, I think that they should fund at the hospital in the PCT area with the best success rates. I didn't realise that I could appeal.

Completely off topic - goingto see Shrek 3 tomorrow with dh, can't wait  

Typing one handed while I eat a late tea so going tosign off.

Hi everyone, sorry no personals but hunrgy


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi ladies.

Motherhen..Thinking about you this weekend, and  ..
Thanks for your advice about drinking water.I'm drinking loads and it does seem to help..got weepy now..and the wind!...

Flowerpot - rest up and look forward to your posts next week ..

Just a question...I have my scan on wed 27th my day 8, if I am lucky enough to have follies , when would EC be?

and what pain relief do you have..Is it local?..is that in with the price or do you have to pay separate for any pain relief?

Hi to everyone.
Hickson xx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hey Hickson

assuming that the majority of follies are big enough on Weds you would have your trigger that night any time between 8pm and midnight (I think) you would then have EC 36 hours after that last jab - so Friday morning   and you then have the Embies back on Monday  .

Pain relief is usually a strong tablet about 15 mins before you go down (I couldn'thave it as it makes me sick) then in theater you have a really god sedative into the back of your hand that works a treat!!

You can be put to sleep but they don't like to do that as a matter of course because the procedure only takes about 20 mins and there is more risk with a general anaesthetic.

I found that the sedative was more than adequate - I said Oww a couple of times so they just topped me up and I don't really remember any pain at all, I was really chatty though whichh embarrassed me afterwards cos I don't really remember what I said, just glad I didn't swear like a navvy (which I did when I had sedation at the dentist   )

The tablet and the sedative injections (as many as you need) are included in the costs and the only extra is if you opt for a general instead (really not necessary as far as I could say and I'm a wus!)


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi Iccleone.

Thanks for your post..Thats great info..Just having a hot sweat at the mo..Not nice!..but Dh does say that when I get the menopause the heating bills will be less!..I'm usually cold!

Had acupuncture today, and then fell asleep..Just hope that everything is growing nicely..bit worried..

Hickson xx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

I'm sure you'll be fine - I coudn'e believe how quickly new follies popped up and grew 

Oh I remember those hot sweats   one lasted over an hour once   had to stand in the toilets at work splashing cold water on my face! Got some funny looks that day


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

hiya girlies

Hickson ~ fanytastic news on you starting injecting, how many times have you been to the loo in a day   

Charna ~ i'll email you about any jobs on the IOM, we really want to get over as soon as we can.
not long till you start TX, did you soet everything out with your finances

Flowerpot ~ been thinking about you, please Pm if you need to rant or anything, like you said you can't judge how you are gonna be, it swings form OK to sad to angry to hysterical, and thats all in one day  

Hiya to everyone else


last scan went ok, the blood flow isn't as restricted as before ovulation but the flow in my uterus muscle is a bit compromised, not really sure what i'm on about but got our review on Wednesday, it sounds like our drug bill will be a lot higher cos it sounds like I will need drugs for the blood flow and from the sound of it i've also got Natural Killer Cells, I hadn't realised they had sent my blood to London for testing but apparently they've checked it for CD5 & CD19  
I thought they were only checking it for LH.
anyway took more blood on thursday but my veins decided to play up and hide so it ended up half an hour later 6 puncture holes on my arms, 3 nurses tried and the hero of the day was Mr Lowe (very dishy) on his knees getting blood out of my arm, you've never seen anything like it, it took 10 mins to get 3 lots of blood with me pumping my fist to get it and my arm turning BLUE, my veins must have been rebelling with having had blood taken everyother day for nearly 3 weeks.  

right better get to bed for my beauty sleep

ta ra for now
love Em X


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Morning ladies..

Well I'm worried to day..

I'm on cd5 and have my first scan on wed which will be cd10..I only have drugs for 10 days of stimms.

My question is...if I have to stimm for longer than 10 days, where will I get my drugs from so quickly?..I'm worried that this cycle will be cancelled..

Is 10 days long enough for stimms..I'm on 6 amps of menopur and Buserilin...

How many follies did you all get?

Anyway..Em - know what you mean about drugs bill - our's was £1300!..I'm taking asprin and clexane - that cost £200 on it own!..What is the scan called that you asked for?..sorry if you have already told me...and what does it check for?..Cost ?..

Yes I'm going to the loo alot more often!! 

Hi To everyone.

Hickson xx


----------



## Mother Hen (May 22, 2007)

Hickson

Never actually had a problem re drugs as I always had enough. However, I think they do keep a small supply at CARE that you can buy. Plus the ADS delivery service is next day, I think. Suggest you give clinic a call tomorrow as they'll advise you.

Good luck with scan. I'm going mad here on my last day of 2WW!!

Mother Hen
xxx


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hiya Hickson

don't worry if you need more drugs, the nurse normally ask you if you are ok for drugs until your next scan and if you are not they give you enough to cover you until your next scan, then they fill out a piece of paper that you take to reception and you pay them, you don't have to order it from outside they have a little in stock at Care Manchester for cases like this, they only give you what you need so you don't have drugs that you are not going to use, 
don't worry they won't cancel you because you have run out of drugs

on the last scan they told me when to have my last injection so i went back to work, later that afternoon i got a phone call to say Mr A had decided that i needed another day of stimms and EC would be a day later, because i couldn't get there till after they had shut they left the extra drugs with the reception of the cosmetic surgery place in the same building and i picked them up at 8pm.

you will feel like you live at Care by the time you are being scanned everyother day, everyone is fantastic and always there if you need to ask anything, 
either that or i'm here anytime, you've got my email address

the scan is called a doppler scan, it checks the blood flow rate in your uterus and ovaries and uterus muscle at different times in your cycle to check it all receives the same ammount of blood at the same rate throughout all of your cycle, mine is compromised by the surgery i had to remove my ovary and tube and also the endo, but at least they have drugs to rectify it (asprin, viagra etc)
the natural killer cells are a bit trickier i'll have to wait till we see Mr P on Wednesday afternoon.

Hiya to everyone else

ta ra for now
love Em X

Mother hen            keeping my fingers crossed for you tomorrow


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi

Hickson - I had exactly enough  stimms (i had run out of buserilin cos they couldn't get me d'regged, but they just gave me another bottle of that) but by the tin=me my last scancame around I was also on my last 3 phials of stimms so it all worked out pretty well, they were prepared for having to give me another couple of phials though but Mr L said I was ready  

You are making me wonder if I would need a doppler Em - I have both tubes removed, still got both ovaries tho (thankfully, no egg share if I didn't) no idea what my blood flow islike and it wasn't mentioned that it might be a problem at my initial appointment.
And my blood group forms antibodies against any foetus I carry, apparently though from what I remember this is only a problem if I have had a pregnancy before and not had a certain injection, which I have and did. I think I'll ask tomorrow tho and see if they think it's worth me having another one just incase I had a pregnancy I didn't know about as I have been a week late years ago.

Mother hen - hope things are going ok for you, I think I have missed the fact that you are testing this weekend,so I wish you the best of luck  

Sam - I hope you are ok, I've only just realised just how long its been since we last spoke  

Right off the do the Sunday round of housework - Dh and I both work full time so are out of the house from about 8am til 7pm and we just can't be bothered to do anything but keep up with the washing up through the week   Sunday is the day that we finish off any washing from Friday/ Saturday ready for the week again, vaccuum all the way through, clean the toilets, all the cat stuff (litter tray etc) and all that lovely stuff so, time to get started!

Hope you all have a lovely day


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Thanks Ladies..I've stopped flapping now ..

As long as we can get them from care there and then.

Thinking about you MotherHen..Good luck for tomorrow.. 

Happy Housework Iccleone..x

Thanks Em for you PM..Your a sweetie..x

Hickson xx


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Glad you enjoyed the flowers

Charter member perk


----------



## Mother Hen (May 22, 2007)

Morning lovely ladies  

Well, I'm posting so early because I was up at 5am. We couldn't sleep and I needed a wee. As a result.....

            

Someone pinch me, I must be dreaming......!!!

Mother Hen
xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Will just read back but just seen your post Mother Hen !!! woooo-hoooo  Thats fantastic news!!! I am soooo happy for you   You must be on cloud 9 !!!    Have a happy and healthy 8 months hun   Congrats to you and dh xxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hickson - don't worry about the drugs hun, I had to up my gonal-f quite a lot and run out in the first week. so every other day when I went for a scan they gave me enough to last me until my next scan. I was stimming at night so I used to go for my scan say Monday morning, they would give me the drugs for Monday and Tuesday night and then I'd have a scan Wednesday morning.  Is your scan weds?  Please dont worry if things aren't as good as you think they should be, just look back at me.  And a day or two makes ALL the difference with stims I promise you.  

Em, nearly your appt, I bet you'll be glad when its here 

Kerry, fab news, you'll be on your way before you know it 

 everyone else, must get on as I'm so behind in work xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hickson - meant to say. I had sedation (not GA) and this is included in the IVF price.  It was fab and I would thoroughly recommend it.  I was having a laugh with Mr P apparently, I don;t remember any of it!!  It was good as dh can be with you but with GA he can't.  GA is £95 but I honestly don't think you would need it xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Mother Hen ~ WOW          I'm so happy for you both! You must be thrilled! Lots of Love xxx

Got home on friday and my protocol was already there! It must have been posted on Thursday! Just waiting for my drugs list so I can order them. Also got my script for Norethistherone which I started on Saturday. So I should start stimms 11/12th July as predicted! WOO HOO!!

Hope everyone is ok  

xxx


----------



## charna (Feb 6, 2006)

Yipeeee Motherhen - Congrats ! xxx


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi Ladies.

Motherhen and DH..-       .. I'm so pleased for you!!..You were up early!!

I'm doing ok.Headaches have seem to have got better..and thanks for your comments on sedation..Think that sounds fine to me just to have the normal one..not GA.

Flowerpot - Yes scan on wed 27th at 10.45am..Dreading it..what if no follies have grown..

Kerry - Thats good news about your protocol..and your tx date will soon be here..

Hi to Em..Thanks for you pm..

Hi th charna, Iccleone,babylove.. - hope that you are ok..anyone heard from Sam? hope she is ok.

Hickson xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hickson - you will have follies - dont worry     remember plenty of water and protein xxx


----------



## babylove (May 25, 2006)

motherhen,wooohoooo       really good news....i had everything crossed for you and was hoping for that result..so happy for you and dh...congrats!!!

hi to everyone else...just a quick one hope everyone else is ok.
babylovexxxx


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

hiya

be back later after slimming world but wanted to say YEAHHHHHH CONGRATULATIONS to mother hen & mr motherhen

fantastic news

ta ra for now

love Em X


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi Ladies..

Yes I'm worrying about having any follies./eggs.still...

How many did you ladies have and what was your protocol?

Hickson x


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Mother hen - well done 

[fly]                                     [/fly]

Hickson - I was on 225iu menopur and got 20 odd follies that produced 14 eggs

I saw the consultant today (Mr Lowe), he said everything went as well as could be expected and it was probably just due to the embies not being of as good a quality as possible (2x grade 2/3 replaced) other 5 were 3/4's I think. But he isn't going to alter our protocol any for this cycle and see how our embies fair as our recip had better quality embies than us (although she hasn't got pregnant poor woman)

All I have to wait for is another match and I can go again - could be a few week for that though as I have an odd blood group and it took 5 weeks last time. But hey at least I can share again 

Later girls


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

great news iccle one on being ready to go again, it'll soon fly by

hickson i got 6 eggs but i've only got 1 ovary, i started on 225iu and it was upped to 300iu as i wasn't responding as quickly as i should.

mother hen, you still grinning

flower, hope you are ok sweetie

hi charna, kerry, sam, babylove

ta ra for now love Em X


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hiya Iccle thats good hun, that will soon come round 

Hickson, I was slow to start - only 4 follies on first and second scan. At my second scan they upped my gonalf up and also added in oestrogen tablets as my lining was too thin.  within a few days I had 10 follies and lining was 9mm.  I was panicking when I only had 4 follies but I needn't worried, as they just needed to adjust the dose and a day or two makes all the difference.  Good luck for tomorrow 

Em, is it your appt tomorrow?


----------



## Mother Hen (May 22, 2007)

Hi ladies

Am feeling fine (apart from knackered). Was so exhausted last night after our rollercoaster day and our BFP that I went to bed at 8.30 and fell fast asleep - unfortunately, I'd forgot to do my Cyclogest pessary and woke up in a panic at 5am!   (Up at 5am again - we were up at 5am yesterday doing our test!). 

Couldn't get hold of clinic till 8am so decided to do it straight away, which turned out to be the right answer. I have to do 2 today and they said everything should be fine. Did another test this am though, just to be sure!! All is well.  

My lovely boss has banned me from going into work till tomorrow (I'd planned to go back today) and given I'm so knackered, I'm glad he did. My mum and dad are gonna take me out to lunch today. They're over the moon as they have no grandchildren - my sister is married to a lovely chap who is much older and had the snip, so I was their only chance!

Hope you are all OK. Flower - how you doin' hun? Sending you some special  

Iccle - good news you can start again soon  

Hickson - I ended up with about 10 follies of the right size at the last scan before my e/c - got 11 eggs in the end. I'm sure you will be fine. I know we've all said it, but water, water, water!

Em,Kerry B, Charna and everyone.. lots of love n stuff

Mother Hen  
xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya MotherHen, I bet you are still in shock!! Enjoy the moment hun   Have you got any tips, ie what you did in the 2ww etc? xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Still no drugs list! Have phoned and left a message and hopefully they'll get bakc to me later...I'm so impatient aren't I!!

Iccle ~ good news that you can share again hun, I hope the wait isn't too long.

Em ~ not long till you start again hun.

Hickson ~ good luck for your scan tomorrow hun, you'll be fine I'm sure   

Flower ~ only just over a week till your appt hun, it will fly by!

Charna ~ how's it going hun?

Mother Hen ~ so happy for you both hun. Enjoy your lunch with your parents, I'm not surprised they are thrilled!

xxx


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi Ladies..

I'm doing ok..Scan tomorrow at 10.45..just hope that follies are there...sorry going on again!.I'm on 450iu so the max dose so I'm sure that something has happend!...I'm abit bloated,but the headaches have gone..

Motherhun..I hear you.. ..I'm drinking more water honest....You are my little voice in my head shouting at me!...More water!..
I'm so thrilled for you both,Hope that you enjoy your day with your parents..As flowerpot says..what did you do in the 2ww?

iccleone - glad that your meeting with Mr L went ok..and you can egg share again..That is something we are thinking about..being a receipent.I'm 40 and do wonder about my eggs..

Em - Thanks for your wishes for tomorrow..When are you back there?

Kerry - I'm sure that your drug list is in the post..your like me..want it now!..Having said that I had to chase mine up a couple of times..

Hi to charna,babylove,sam..

Hickson xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

WOO HOO list should be in todays post! Drugs here I come!  

xxx


----------



## Mother Hen (May 22, 2007)

Hiya all

Well just been and had a lovely meal with my parents...beautiful steak and chips!!   Am so thrilled for my ma and pa too.

Flower/Hickson - you name it, I tried it! 4 vitamins per day - Multibionta multivit, Folic Acid, Omega 3 and Vitamin C with Zinc. That said, think you can get some pretty good 'all-in-ones'..think Zita West does one.

Also drank loads of water, had lots of fruit smoothies and generally ate healthily, plus regular acupuncture, a couple of massages and listened to a hypnotherapy CD I got from t'internet. I've read a bit about the involvement of psychological factors in I/F and it is quite interesting. I have to admit to being quite sceptical at first, thinking how much I've wanted kids since I was 19, just never met the right man till DH.  

I'm not really one for 'mumbo jumbo', but the mind is a funny thing. The CD was a bit weird at first, as there's 2 levels of dialogue but from about the second listen, I was zonked after 2 mins! If nothing else, it certainly relaxed me! 

Keep at it Hickson! Flower...not long to your review consult now. Hope you get some useful stuff out of it.

Kerry, glad to hear your list is on its way..good luck stimming!

Charna, Em, Iccle and anyone I've forgotten  

Mother Hen  
xxx


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi Motherhen - steak and chips I could just eat that now! ..instead I'm having chicken!

I've been having acp..did you have it all the way through TX?..

and the massages - where they full body?

I totally agree with you that the mind is a powerful thing..even Mr A said that to me..Being positive..

I have a 2 hypnotherapy CD's. One Emma did for me - IVF Companion, and this lady called luc sent me one for IVF by Anjion.Its american but very good..I've fallen asleep twice listening to it..
If any of you girls want a copy of this CD PM me with your address and i'll get Hubby to copy the CD for you..It has 4 tracks on it, from stimms to ET..

Anyway bye for now..Hickson x


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hiya girls

just wanted to say GOOD LUCK for tomorrow hickson you'll have loads of follies   

we are there at 4pm for our review appointment tomorrow
(don't think you'll be hanging on that long to see us hickson  )

be back to see how you get on and let you know how we got on

hiya to everyone else

ta ra for now
love Em X


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hickson - good luck with your scan

and Em - hope all goes well with your review

Hi everyone else - just had a Dove lavender bath and am off to bed, will pop back on after work tomorrow.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Have just paid for my drugs! WOO HOO! Invoice hadn't come through, but just spoken to Steve in Accounts and he took payment, delivery co will be ringing me soon to arrange delivery hopefully tomorrow then I'll book training for next week! This time in two weeks I should be starting stimming!!

xxxx


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi Ladies..

I had my first scan today.. day 8..and I feel dissapointed. 

I have 8 follies..ranging from 8mm to 13mm, but my womb lining is 8.1mm which the nurse said was good.. 

Next scan is on Friday..just hope that they grow..any tips ladies?

Em - Hope that your review goes well.who did you see?..Shame we missed each other!..We didnt do in until 12, and our apt was at 10.45am..The scan lady was abit behind!..

so how is everyone today?

Kerry - Thats great news paying for your drugs..

Hickson xx


----------



## babylove (May 25, 2006)

hi ladies,

just popping in to find out how eveyrone is doing.....

motherhen, glad you enejoyed lunch with your parents....i am in same situation with dh as he is the only child and he only has got his mum who i think will be over the moon if she got a grandchild..so we hope it will happen one day.. 

hickson, hope you are not too bad...everything will be ok.keep up with the hypnotherapy cds...i might pm you coz i think i will be needing one of those when the time comes....

em, hope your eview goes well..

kerry, glad that you got your drugs and paid for them at last.... 

flower, iccle and charna ..hope you ar aalright..and to anyone else i have missed a big hi too!!! 

babylove xxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hickson ~ don't be disaapointed hun, 8 follies is great, and they are good sizes too. They will grow I'm sure. Keep on with the water and lots of protein. I'm sure by friday you will notcie a difference.   

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hickson honey you shouldnt be disappointed - thats a fantastic result!!!  On my first scan i only had 4 follies, one was 14mm and the rest smaller.   Really hun you have nothing to worry about.  Your lining is lovely and thick also.  If you look on peer support to my post "1st stimming scan, any tips on improving lining/growing follies" i got lots of tips, you'll also see how quickly mine grew.   I drunk more water and had a glass of whey to go protein (I got mine off solgar whey to go website but i think H&B do it), wheat bag for 15 mins throughout the day, keep belly warm, lay/sat down as much as possible to encourage blood to the uterus, added in Vitamin E and B6.   Trust me hun, they can grow 2mm in 2 days, sometimes more, mine eventually grew about 4mm in 2 days.   You're moving in the right direction.  Good luck.

I have the IVF companion CD but is the American one good?  I'll try anything.   Giving acu a go too, got first consultation in Bury tomorrow night, might be a bit late I guess but its worth a go.

Em, hope your appt went well tonight and you got a new plan of action 

Kerry, fab news hon, you'll soon be on your way

 everyone else!!!  xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mother Hen (May 22, 2007)

Hiya ladies

Just a v quick post as went back to work today and I'm knackered now!

Hickson - your scan is better than my first one..didn't have anything as big as 13mm. Keep at it and you'll be fine hun.

Lots of    to you all. Will post more when I've got used to working again! 4 1/2 weeks off and I can't do it anymore!!

Mother Hen  
xxx


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi Ladies.. 

I've calmed down abit now..Just didnt know what expect really...

Flowerpot..Yes I've read your post on peer support, and I have taken everything on board.. The CD is ok..The american woman sounds abit bonkers, but different from the other one..Dont you find the other one, the womans breathing, you can hear really loud?..or is it just me..
anyway copies for who every wants one..the cd is from www.anjionline.com  a kind lady on here copied it for me..I've been having acp for a year now ,and I must say my AF is better and lighter. I had it last week, and have it through TX.

Babylove - how are you doing? good to see you..pm me any time chick..Hows hubby doing..when is he next having a SA..where did he have his vas rev?

Hi to kerry,sam, charna and Em

Off to bed now..Night everyone..Hickson xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Got my drugs! came about half an hour ago! Going to book needle training in a bit.

Hickson ~ glad you're feeling a bit better hun. It will be fine I know it will.

xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Training next Thursday at 1.30pm! I'm on my way!  DH   already, he hates needles and its not even him injecting!   Taking my mum as well!!

Hope everyone is ok  

xxx


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi ladies.

Well the scan went well..15 Follies, ranging from 6mm to 19mm..Few at 14mm 17mm,19mm..lining 12mm......so EC on Monday.

Any advcie on EC?

Hickson x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hickson thats great news, knew it would eb fine hun! Good luck for Monday, will be thinking of you!


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

No advice needed Hickson I think - just try not to get too scared about it (that was a huge effort for me!!!!)

Good luck honey   wishing you plenty of juicy eggies


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Morning everyone

hope you are all ok, been changing internet provider again so been having trouble getting on   think we are sorted now

Hickson ~ well done sweetie all systems go for EC, all that worrying for nothing   you will be fine on Monday, didn't take you long to get the follie size you needed    

Flower ~ how did the acu go? you'll have to pm me the number and i might give it a go

Kerry ~ you'll be fine with the injection training

Charna ~ any nearer with an appointment to get going?

Sam ~ where are you? hope you are ok sweetie  

Iccleone ~ how you doing?

Motherhen ~ you still beaming  

Babylove ~ hows you?

just thought i'd update you on my review appointment on Wednesday.

It's all systems go again, even though it's now next month and not this week  
He's recommended a short flare protocol, i still need to check up on that but i'll do that when i get the protocol through and see the drugs he recommends, still menopur and others he did tell us at the review but memory like a sieve!
I have immune issues that they will treat with different styroids (tablets) and clexane (?) injection all the way through, and till the 12th week of pregnancy  

I'll have asprin for my blood flow and this will hopefully keep it an even flow throughout. 
the only thing that has put us back a month is that he wants me to loose 5% of my body weight before we start, he said only because the styroids will put me at least 5% on during TX (something to look forward to) 
so back on the diet 110% so i can have lost more than the 5% in the next month, 5% is about 10 or 11lb so i can easily do that.

just been a bit miffed that i can't start this month cos today is day 1, but patience isn't one of my strong points  

be back later
love Em X


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi Ladies.

Well EC is on monday at 10.15am with Mr A..So hopefully I will have eggies and get to ET...
Still got wind!..Seem to get rid of it then its back!..

Em - who was your apt with ?..I am on the short Flare protocol with asprin and Clexane..also Buserilin and menopur..been ok..Yes I was a worry wart  -sorry...What Immune issues do you have?

Flowerpot - how are you?

Kerry- Injecting training is ok..Better than  thought it would be..

How are you Motherhen?..The massage you had during the 2ww..was it full body?..How are you feeling?

Hi to everyone 

hickson x


----------



## Mother Hen (May 22, 2007)

Hi ladies  

Hope you're all doin' fine...This    is driving me insane!

Am feelin' fine, apart from a little tired but no other symptoms at all...it's weird, as effectively I'm on another   now for my first scan. It's almost like I'd like to have some morning sickness for reassurance...roll on that scan on 10th July.

Am back at work now, which was a shock to the system...especially when they told me my job is being 'restructured' and I'll be doing something else...but hey ho!

Em - good luck with the weight loss...you are very positive and boy, what an incentive!

Hickson - so glad you've got Mr A..he did ours...he's ace! Good luck for Monday   

Flower...how you keepin' my love? Hope you found the acupuncture helpful  

There's a little break in the rain here, so I'm off out quick, while it lasts!

Mother Hen  
xxx


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hiya girlies

didn't get back on cos AF is a killer this month, been in bed with my wheat bag  

Hickson, I had my initial consultation with Mr A last time but for our review we saw Mr P cos it was the soonest, we also had Mr P for EC & ET, he's so nice, they are all so nice.
I'm on the short flare protocol but also with Heparin and something else (steroids)   for the immune issues, basically i have natural killer cells that try to stop and get rid of anything they think shouldn't be there, like an embryo trying to implant.
I was also a slow responder which they have taken into account.
As soon as i get the protocol through i'll tell you what all the drugs are, probably after i've picked myself up off the floor at the cost of them  

Good Luck for tomorrow, you'll have lots of nice juicy follies ready to become embryos  

Time will fly Mother Hen for your scan, you'll soon be watching her/him/them leave school and saying it only seems like yesterday  

Flower, hope you are ok sweetie

Charna, Sam, Babylove, Kerry, iccle one

ta ra for now
love Em X


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya girls

Hickson - wishing you lots of  for your EC tomorrow. It is nothing to worry about. The sedation is fab - I didnt have GA and was glad we went for the sedation in the end.  Just had two paracetamol after and that was it. had a few twinges but nothing horrendous.  you'll be back in your room having a sarnie and a cuppa before you know it!  hope you get lots of lovely eggs

Em - can i ask you how they found out about the killer cells? I'm just getting some questions together to ask on Wednesday at our follow up.   Acu went ok, bit confusing though.  we were all geered up to have our next IVF asap but she recommends 3 months of acu first to have any impact.  discussed with dh and we have decided to see what Mr A says on Weds first about what his advice is and then take it from there.   She did seem concerned that i had a uterine fibroid though and said I should discuss this further with Mr A.   She said from my pulses that I had lots of flem and damp - and i was very slippy in my uterus so this could be why the embie didnt implant.  I have left it that i will get back to her to confirm whether I am going to proceed once we have been on Weds.     

Hickson - which acu did you see in the end?

kerry - so excited for ou   good luck for Thursday

 everyone else.  sorry not around much, we have a new internet rule in work where we can only go on line in our lunch break and I can't always fit FF in 

Will be on some evenings xxxxx


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi Flower

I emailed some questions to Mr P and he answered them all, on the question 'How do you rate our chances of success next time' he suggested the doppler scan to check the blood flow in my uterus with having had surgery, the blood flow was compromised and he then sent some blood to London to check for things, the nurse said it was being checked for CD5 & CD19, these came back higher than they should which suggested natural killer cells, the thing is they are easy to block with different drugs so it made me wonder why everyone is not screened for all this as a matter of course, i know it bumps the cost up a bit more but when you are paying between 3 & 5 thousand per TX anyway it's not a lot extra.

I'll PM you the questions we had and see if any of them are any use to you


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks for the info on p/m thats great, printed it all out.  makes you wonder like you say why they dont screen for it all.  is your next cycle gonna cost you a lot more do you think?  we've just phoned the morgage and asked for some cash and they said yes thank goodness!!


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi Ladies.

Motherhen - glad that you are feeling ok.10th July will soon be here!.
Mr A is doing our Ec , does he do the ET as well?

Flowerpot.I saw a lady who is from Preston..She also teaches it at University. She is very good..Cost £25.00..and that other woman in bury..Kay Lam?..well my acu is her's and is more experienced in fertility, and to be honest when I rang her she was rude..Good luck with your review with Mr A..and with your list of questions.

i totally agree with Em about testing before treatment.I had Level 1 tests done and it came up positive for RA..If this Tx fails, then i certainly will be having myself and DH tested for any immune issue further..But hopefully I wont need to! ... Like Em says, I would pay for tests than spend another £4500, and not have any tests done ..

Em - Have you been on the care board..I know that there is a thread all about immune issues.

Thanks for all your wishes for tomorrow..

Well I'm going for a walk now, got terrible wind..had it all way throu Stimms!

Hi to Charna, Sam, Babylove, Kerry, iccle one

Hickson xx


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi Ladies

I had EC -Got 11 eggs..but we had a problem....

Dh went for his SA...and we thought it would be ok...when Mr A came to see us with the nurse.said his sample was 4 million and motility was 15%..This was a total shock and I started to cry..His last SA done at Care in april was 32 million and 10% motility...and he will have to do another one..She only found 2 good sperm!..

Well as you can image I was so upset..anyway Dh did another SA and we waited for the results..The nurse came back and said."alot better and we could go home"..I am still upset and hope that they will find some at least 11 good ones!

Hickson x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh honey that must have been quite a shock for you.  but if she said his 2nd one was ok then that sounds good?  we found out on the day that ours had fertilised but i guess because they used his first sample they had time to put them together.  are they going to ring you in the morning?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

btw, it was kay lam i saw 

sorry not around too much at the moment but not allowed on the net in work now


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Flowerpot - They said they would phone tomorrow..I cant stop crying.

hickson x


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hey Hickson, why are you crying sweetie?  

Is it because you are stressed or because you are upset?

You did well getting 11 eggs   and dh did ok 2nd time around with his wrigglers.

I hope you are ok honey


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hiya all

Don't cry sweetie, if they said the second lot was ok then it must be, they wouldn't let you go if it wasn't  

are you crying and upset cos of all the build up and it feels like a bit of an anti climax, please try to calm down and concentrate on welcoming your embies back home in a day or 2, remember it only takes 1 sperm to do the job     and they must have enough for all the eggs  

text me tomorrow when you hear from Care

sorry nearly forgot the rest of you    

hope you are all ok

ta ra for now
love Em X


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi Iccleone and Em

Sorry to cry.. I think thats it is Em..all the build up and it feels like a bit of an anti climax now and we just took it for granted that Dh would be ok..I worried so much whethered I'd get any eggs!

And I couldnt eat my lunch!..just had the soup.

I'm bleeding a bit of brown blood..when does that stop?

That Sedative's good..When I came round all I could say to Dh..was.."did you do a good sample"...and "did I fart" - Classy!..oh god.. no hope for me!

Hickson x
I'll text you tomorrow when I hear from Care.

Hickson xx


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

hickson said:


> That Sedative's good..When I came round all I could say to Dh..was.."did you do a good sample"...and "did I fart" - Classy!..oh god.. no hope for me!
> 
> Hickson xx


CLASSIC 

it's amazing we all don't fart the way they hoist you legs up 

the bleeding should stop at some point tomorrow, it's because they put the needle through the vagina wall to get to the ovaries.

hope you are sat with your feet up and resting not only your body but also your mind, pop your CD on and try not to worry tonight, i know easier said than done but you worrying will not change whats going on in the
'LAB OF LURVE' 

what time did they say they would ring? they said they would ring in the morning to me, and it was morning JUST it was 11.50am, but it was a Sunday 

will say a little prayer for you tonight

love Em X


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi Ladies..

well out of 11,5 were mature enough,and  4 have fertilised!!..so tomorrow at 2.30pm is ET..Hopefully 3 embies.

Sorry ladies to worry

Thanks Em for you PM..

Hope that all you ladies are ok..

Motherhen,Em and Flowerpot - what tips do you have for 2ww?

Hickson x


----------



## babylove (May 25, 2006)

hi everyone,

hickson...i am saying a prayer for you tonight and hope that everything will go well for you tomorrow and during the 2ww....i was so sad to read of how upset you were..i cant imagine what i would do if i had the same news and as you pointed out, with all the build up you expect things to be okay through the last bits..i hope you are ok and looking forward to having your feet up for the 2ww..al the best to you..

motherhen, how are you doing? 10 mjune will be here sooner that you know.

to everyone else, hello and hope all is well or not too bad.

babyloe xxxx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi Hickson

Don't apologise for the way you feel  

You did really well on the fertilisation rate (4 out of 5 mature) to say you had a big scare, so glad for you  

I really hope things go well tomorrow for you


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya girls

Hickson - wishing you loads and loads of  for ET tomorrow    All I can say for the 2ww is do what you feel comfortable with.  I went home after and lay on the bed for a snooze and listened to HT CD.  the next day just went (dh drove) to our local pub and sat in the beer garden for lunch, then similar for the next few days.  sat and lay down a lot and no housework and definitely no lifting.  Just do what you feel comfortable with.  keep to the lots of water too and dont worry about any twinges or shooting pains as we all experienced those and it doesn't mean anything.  ET is easy, just like a smear and you'll be home before you know it.  The nurses were lovely too.

 everyone else.  Got our review tomorrow so will try and get on tomorrow night and update you.  hope everyone is ok?  
xxxx


----------



## Mother Hen (May 22, 2007)

Ladies

Sorry for no posts yesterday but I just keep falling asleep at the drop of a hat...it was my day off work yesterday too! Fell asleep mid afternoon sitting up, reading the paper! Now I've never been one to sleep anywhere but my bed, so it's very strange! Reassuring tho' as it's the only sign of a pg symptom that I've got! 

Aaww, Hickson..all's well that ends well. So glad you got 4 fertilised...that's more than enough! Very best of luck tomorrow   . 

Re  , lots of water, plenty rest, hypnotherapy CD and wearing my orange shorts till they walked off me to the washer!  

Flower...thinking of you too tomorrow. I hope you get some useful info that clears your sights for moving forward positively.  

Em - you're a marvel...full of info and positive energy for others...sending some of the latter back your way hun!  

Iccle & baby...hi you 2. Hope you're OK and the   isn't getting you down

Bye for now

Mother Hen  
xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hickson ~ Aw hun, its understandable you felt a upset. What with all the hormones flying round and the stress of it all it perfectly normal. Excellent news that you got 4 fertilised. I'm keeping everything crossed for you for ET today and your 2WW    

Flower ~   for your review appt today hun. I hope your get a clear plan for the way forward.

Em ~ when do you start again hun? 

Iccle, Babylove, Motherhen, Charna, Samper, Purple  hope your all ok.

Well we moved training as DH didn't think he'd get there i time, so now at 3pm tomorrow afternoon. I finish my Norethisterone on Friday so   can arrive anytime from then onwards. Will keep you all posted. Excited but   but  ...just going to order an orange pashmina from ebay!

xxx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi ladies - just a quick one - 

I got a match   I start around the end of the month  

Hickson - hope ET went well for you love

Em - same for your review

Hope everyone else is ok, Sam, Charna, Flower, Motherhen

not missed anyone else on purpose, but tea is ready


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Iccle - thats fantastic  wooo-hooo 

Kerry - good luck for needle training tomorrow  

Hickson - hope you have your embies snuggling on board, take it easy 

Em - hows you? 

Samper - thinking of you chick 

Charna, Babylove, motherhen and everyone 

just a quickie as shattered and need to do some surfing as me and dh have decided to book a hotel for a couple of nights next weekend for a break.

Appt went well, Quite a lot of info and discussions took place but to cut a long story short we're having another go this time with higher dose gonal-f from the beginning but with menopur as well so two injections a day - 3 a day with cetrotide!!  yikes.  he doesnt think the fibroid is a problem because of the positioning but they will check on scan.  at the end of the day he said IVF is to get two good quality embies and thats what we got so it could just be down to nature and luck that they didnt stick.  we can either start in three weeks with next AF or the following one, me and dh have talked and talked and decided to sleep on it as sooooo exhausted at the moment.    now i'm wondering whether to have reflex instead of acu as i find my feet being touched extremely relaxing.  its weighing up the pros and cons and listening to peoples advice but we have to do what were comfortable with.  thanks for all the good luck wishes xxxxx


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hiya girlies

OMG i'm so tired, even though the students finished last friday we have been on information evening last night and tonight for our little darlings for next year, great for my fitness touring around the college with all the groups but my feet are killing me   thats what i get for wearing high heel boots. (would have got funny looks in my suit with my CROCS   )

Hickson ~ Hope all went well today and they are snuggling in nicely    i'm only at the end of the phone if you need me, take care and do not a lot   

Flower ~ you will know when the time is right    

Iccle one ~    on being matched, we will probably meet in the waiting room at Care

Mother hen ~ you made me sound like the Elder Wise Person who knows everything    I am quite a positive person and it's just the way i am, glad if it helps people   take care sweetie

Kerry ~ looks like we all might be cycling at around the same time   

Charna ~ hows things at your end, any news on starting yet?

Sam ~ hope you are ok   

babylove ~  

Sorry if i've missed anyone 

need to go and do nothing

lots of love Em X

PS got my protocol through today, Short Flare Protocol, 

75mgs aspirin (for blood flow)
0.25mls Buserelin 
1mg Dexamethasone (immune steroid)
300iu Menopur
2mgs Oestradiol Valerate (immune steroid)
hCG 
400 Cyclogest X2 daily
20mgs Clexane (subcutaneous injection post ET daily)
500mgs Calcichew 

TBH I was expecting the bill to be a lot more than last time but it's not  

about 3 weeks till i can start cos i will loose the 5% weight i need to loose


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

blimey Em thats a lot!!  you could be stimming with me if we decide to go on next AF!! xxx  sleep well xx


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi Ladies..

I had ET yesterday by Mr Patel..

We had 4 that fertilised,but lost one overnight, and I had 3 grade 1's embies put back. 

At the mo,i'm postive..but have terrible wind and need a poo!..which isnt funny at all..

Thanks for all your wishes...

Motherhen - I'm wearing orange nail varnish on my toes - so hope that brings me good luck!

Flowerpot - glad that your review went well. Only you can decide when to go again. who did your review?

Em - I was on Buserilin..All i can say it gave me blinding headaches, and the clexane I started that yesterday..and it really stings as it goes in...

Iccle one  - great that they have found a match!

Kerry - good luck for needle training today.you'll be fine.. 

Hi to everyone..babylove,charna, sam,purple..

Hickson x


----------



## Sally The Cat (May 21, 2007)

Ladies,

Not been on line for a while so looks like have missed out on a  lot.

Just a short one -I am at work! - have got my first appointment at CARE this Sunday.
Couldn't believe it as was told I could be waiting 15weeks (which would have taken me to Sept).

Bit scared / apprehensive as not sure what the nest steps will be or how long before I will start treatment....

Speak later

Helen


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi there,

Been for training today. All went well. Even Dh was fine, no fainting!   Feel quite confident, its not hard really is it. So I'll be on alternating doses of 150iu and 225iu of Menopur adding in Cetrotide from CD6/7. Last day of Norethisterone tomorrow so  should be due in next days then can start CD2. Can't wait. Have my orange pashmina to wrap round me, and yesterday DH bought me a good luck pressie - a rose quartz necklace and bracelet. We both cried when he gave it to me, with a lovely card too.

Anyway, have briefly read back but no time for personals. Thinking of you all.

Lots of love
K
xxx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Well done Hickson, good luck for the 2ww


----------



## Mother Hen (May 22, 2007)

Hi ladies

Been havin' trouble with t'internet, hence short absence.   Lots of lovely news!

Iccle...great news re your match. A big step on hun  

Em & Flower...all sounds positive as can be...hang in there you two   

Hickson - right...lots of water, feet up, Hypnotherapy, plenty healthy food, Omega 3 and something orange for good measure...see you've got the last bit. With a bit of luck you'll need someone else to paint your toenails before long, for the best of reasons     . When is your test date?

Kerry - you go girl! We're all here with you if you need any advice. Your DH sounds lovely.  

Sally - good luck! It's exciting times once you get into the system  

Well, I had my GP appt yesterday. Been feelin' a bit anxious if I'm honest and just can't wait for that scan on Tues. I'd done 3 tests, just to be sure! GP was lovely - he's been v helpful during this whole TTC lark. 

My due date is 5th March. Not unexpected but a little weird now it is confirmed. My DH lost his first wife (lovely lady) to cancer at age 32. She died on 5th March. He has had quite a few funny signs over the years, including a couple of positive ones when we first started seeing each other. Might freak some people out but just makes us feel peaceful! Roll on Tues.

Have good weekends my lovelies..hope there's not too much  

Mother Hen  
xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Mothen Hen ~ i think thats lovely! Definitely a good omen! Not long until Tuesday hun, hang on in there.

Hickson ~ hope your taking it easy Mrs. Feet up and rest.     Whens test date?

Hi  everyone else. Hope your all ok  

Got major cramps today I think the   is dying to show her face! Will take last Norethisterone tonight and wait and see what happens. Hoping she arrives on Monday/Tuesday as I'm worried my scan for CD6 might fall next Friday/Saturday and we're away   I'm sure they'll work around it.

K
xxxx


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi Ladies..

Motherhen - yes i hope that Dh will be painted my toes soon as well!..I also have an orange top, which I keep wearing..Thats great about your due date, and also v sad about your dh first wife, but good that you have had positive signs from her..Good luck with your scan next tuesday..How many embies did you have put back?..Did you have a massage during your 2ww?..was it full body?

Kerry - Good that training went ok..Its not as bad as it seem is it?..My dh did the injections..Wanted him to feel part of the whole ivf, apart from supplying the sperm!. I have a rose quartz and have carried it around with me also..hope that AF shows when you want it to, and its not too painful..

Hi To Em, iccleone and Flowerpot hope that you are all ok.

Sally - good luck! with your apt..

Well Dh is off for a few days, and he is busy in the kitchen making soups etc..I'll miss him when he goes back to work..anyway my test date is the 19th July...I'm relaxing and listening to my cd..

Have a lovely weekend everyone. I carnt believe this weather..

Hickson xx


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

morning girls

just a quickey cos i didn't want us to fall off the bottom of the page.

hope you are all ok

back later

love Em X


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi Ladies..

Thanks Em for your text this am.. At the mo I feel fed up.This 2ww is horrible..and I have only just started!..

Hope you are all well and having a good weekend.

Hickson xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

just a quickie as tea is ready!!

Hickson  stay positive honey and Helen good luck for your appt - there is nothing to worry about i promise you. hello everyone  agree about the dh's helping with injections to be a part of it, dh did all the mixing and i did the jabbing!!  sorry not around too much but can't get on line in work anymore xxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hope everything went well today Helen xxx


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hope it all went well at your consultation Helen   

be back later

love Em X


----------



## Sally The Cat (May 21, 2007)

Hi all,

Just a quick one to update on my appt yesterday. Must admit felt weird going for an appt on a Sunday !

I saw Mr Lowe who was very nice and he explained the next steps we have to take. It looks like we will definitely try IVF and we need to get bloods done on day 2 of my next cycle (hopefully next week).

Then we can start 3-4 weeks later - hopefully by mid August depending on my cycle. 

Can't wait to start - feel very excited.

Best wishes to all

Helen


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi there,

Have started spotting today so am hoping she'll be here tomorrow/Weds at the latest. Had cramps all weekend but they went last night. Just hoping we can start Weds/Thurs   

Hope everyone is ok. Sally glad your appt went well hun. Hickson hope your resting hun.

 Flower, Em, Babylove, Iccle (great news about the match hun!), Purple  

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hickson   

Helen, glad the appt went well, i have never met Mr Lowe.  once you have your bloods sorted things will move quickly and smoothly for you.  He'll do your protocol once he has the results so as to know what drugs to put you on   

Kerry, hope the witch comes soon 

Em, when do you start your stims?

Hello to everyone else hope you are well xxxx


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi Ladies.

Helen - glad that your apt went well. I have only seen Mr Lowe once at our open evening - bit of a dish!..

Can I just ask..I'm now on day 6 of ET..and want to drive..do you think its ok..sorry for stupid question ..

Motherhen - How are you?..did you get pains in your tum in your 2ww?

Hi to Flowerpot,Em,Iccleone,sam,Kerry, babylove.

Hickson x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

is here!! Start stimms tomorrow. Booked scan for Sat at 10.15. Won't be going to our friends wedding as we were meant to be going on Thursday night and not back till Sunday. Nurse at Care said we could wait till Monday but we would be risking it, and they would have to warn us that it could affect our cycle. I'm gutted as its a close friend and I've spent a fortune on an outfit, but in the grand scheme of things this cycle is our priority. I think DH is still going to go though. Been   all morning.

Sorry for the me post.

xxx


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi kerry..

Dont be sorry for a me post!..we all need them!

What do is it ?..sorry if you have already said?.

Good that AF is here..I didnt have a scan till day 8 of stimms?..Could you not go to the do, after your scan?or is it too far to travel..

Had Dh def said he is still goin to go?..

Hickson x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Kerry  hope you feel happier now.  Hickson, i think CARE didnt want to leave her too long because she has pcos and is at risk of over stimming.  how are you bearing up hun   I got all kinds of twinges and stomach stabbing in my 2ww.

My decision about when to start may have been decided for me as i've started brown spotting - CD22 (of a usual 32 day at least cycle  ).  just hope if she is coming she hurries up as i'm away with friend at weekend and i want to enjoy it!!!

hope you are all ok xxxxx


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi girls just a quicky

been poorly sick with a massive headache for 2 days now, been in bed for most of it, just wanted to say hello and i've not forgotten you. feeling a bit better so i've got up for some weetabix.
Kerry, great news on starting stimms, not so good news at missing your wedding,
hickson, hope you aren't going mad on yer 2WW
Hiya to everyone else

see you soon 
love Em X


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hickson ~ the wedding is down in Dorset so too far to travel after the scan. Its fine, we've explained the situation and they are fine about it. DH is still going as he is working in Torquay anyway on Friday so silly to come home and not stay for the wedding. Hope your doing ok.

Em ~ sorry about your headache hun, I hope you feel better soon  

Flower ~ I hope its just spotting and not the   coming sooner than expected. Have you got your prorocol yet?

 to everyone else.

xxx


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi Everyone..

Well today and yesterday, I've had Af and shooting pains..so Its hard to be positive .....  and the wind!

Sorry Em that your not feeling well..Hope you get better soon..

Flowerpot- thanks for explaining kerrys situation..Hope Af starts soon..

Kerry - Hope that your not too upset over the wedding..big  

Hi to everyone..

Hickson x


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi ladies

Hickson - stay strong honey, how long til you test? I have it at about another week?       
You said Mr Lowe was a dish- he's my consultant  

Sorry to hear you have been ill Em - glad your starting to feel better

Kerry fingers crossed for your first stimms scan on Saturday


Charna, Flowerpot, Sally the Cat, MotherHen and especially Samper -hope all is well with you all too.

I have had news from Care - I start day 1 of my next cycle (approx 29/07 - 01/0 only a couple of weeks off  

I hope I do get to see you at Care Em, we missed each other last time cos we had drifted out of sync- when do you start??

Haven't missed anyone else on purpose and if I have - my apologies


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

great news iccle   

kerry good luck for tonight 

Hickson, AF pains can be a good sign, dont read into anything, stay strong 

em,  hun when do you start again?

No sign of AF now, she is playing tricks...protocol on its way so its tight! x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi All,

Jab was fine. My best friend was round so she supervised (she's a nurse) and DH hid round the door! He's got a real needle phobia bless him. Mixing as fine, took a while but I'm sure it'll get easier. Took me a few moments to jab, but didn't feel a thing. Slight sting afterwards but that subsided after a few minutes. Glad we've got started, but its a bit surreal. Just had my first half litre of water, got 1.5l to go and a pint of milk. Had my protein shake last night, not bad at all! Also got fruit smoothie, hummous and cottage cheese! I'll look like Arnie soon!!   So 1 down 11 to go, or there abouts!

How is everyone? Hickson, I hope your resting and keeping calm. Not long to go hun     

Iccle ~ great news that you cna start in a few weeks, really pleased for you.

Em ~ hope your feeling better  

Flower ~ thanks for the good luck honey   All was fine. When my BF walked into the kitchen and saw all my stuff ready she burst into tears, which started me off, we were a right pair of jibbering wrecks!

 to everyone else.

xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Yey Kerry

...I see you've started stimms so wanted to wish you all the luck in the world hun   

Take care
Natasha


 to everyone else


----------



## Mother Hen (May 22, 2007)

Mornin' all  

Sorry for lack of posts but trouble with dreaded t'internet again  ..plus I'm knackered!

Well, scan on Tues went really well. One lovely beanie with v clear  ! And...can't rule out 2 as there was a possibility of something below/behind the other in the same yolk sac! Was hard to tell from angle so have to wait till next scan.

1 or 2, I'll still be thrilled..it's so reassuring to see that heartbeat!

Off to Tuscany Tues for 10 days   so will catch up with you all after that. Will be like reading War & Peace! Next scan is 30th July after we're back.

Good luck Hickson   

Flower - hope you can get started again as planned

Hope you're better Em

Kerry - you're doin' well hun

Love to all

  

Mother Hen  
xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Natasha

Mother Hen ~ great news everything was fine hun. Wow 2 would be great, but I know what you mean, just glad to have one on board. Have a lovely holiday, hope your tinternet gets fixed xx


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hiya girlies

Please can someone turn the rain off  
i'm sooo fed up of getting wet all the time

Hope you are all ok
will get on to do personals tomorrow

getting my drugs delivered tomorrow, i can't wait to see all the new things i'll get, 
i rang Care to see if i needed the needle training again, they said have a look at the drugs when they come and if i feel i need advice on the new ones then make an appointment.

off to bed now
see you all soon
love Em X


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Morning ladies.

Well I started to bleed today.not full red blood..more brown which I normally get before full AF...10 days after transfer...did a test and it was negative..didnt even get to test date which is the 19th July..I feel so empty.

This is such a terrible feeling,and I know the stats were against us to begin with, but you always hope that you could be the one..I just carnt stop crying. . Dh is being sweet  and is upset..and it hurt even more that he has 2 kids with his ex..and I cant get Pg... and i'm old.

Really dont know what to do with myself.Got terrible pains..do I still phone care today?..

I think we will go again, and try and get a review apt as soon as..
Em - can I just ask you please..what questions did you ask at your review..I think I read somewhere you had a list that you asked Mr P?.Did you get your drugs from care again?..

Anyway..enough of me...

Motherhen - Great news about your scan and have a good holiday.. Could just do with one of those..just carnt afford it!

Kerry - Glad that the injections are going well..It does get easier. Dh did mine..think he enjoyed it!..and gets lots of protein..I had so much chicken, and the only thing I would do different next time is have lots of fruit..I got so constipated with the drugs..not nice!

Hi To everyone else..sorry to be fed up, but  feel terrible.

Love to all

Hickson xx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

just wanted you to know I have seen your post Hickson - don't lose hope yet, I know it doesn't seem like a pregnancy is possible but stranger things have happened.

Still test on your official day


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hiya Girlies

Was at a picnic with the girls off the yorkie girls thread yesterday (I originally posted on that thread cos i was going to Jimmy's in Leeds) so i didn't get on to read.

Hickson ~ sorry to read your post but as iccle one said it's not over till test day, you read about people testing the day before test day and getting a negative and then testing on test day and getting a positive, the brown blood could be implantation and the negative could be the fact that you are not producing enough HGC yet. fingers crossed this is the reason.
i'll email you the list of questions i had, i picked up most of them on the IVF and ICSI threads.
here if you need me sweetie   

Kerry ~ how's the jabbing going?   

Iccle one ~ any news on a start date?   

flower ~ hope you are ok

mother hen ~ have you still got a huge grin on your face

Charna ~ hiya sweetie, hope the move is going well.

Hiya to anyone i've forgotten (sorry)

My drugs turned up yesterday, an even bigger box than last time, all looks fairly straight forward, i can't wait for AF to arrive now, probably the last week of July but she will probably keep me waiting cos i'll be waiting.

see you all soon
love Em X


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

OMG Em - I'm due to start about the same time as you!!! My AF is due right at the end of July / first day or so of Aug. I'm on a day 1 start this time so it will be a little different, maybe we will see each other in the waiting room


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hickson ~ I'm so sorry hun, but like the girls said, its not over yet. Is today official test date? Big  

Well had my scan on Saturday and so far so good. Had about 5 follies on the left and 3/4 on the right. Biggest was 9mm and lining was 6mm. She said thats about right for now. Going back this morning for another one, just hoping they've grown and my lining is thickening up. Have been good with water, milk and Whey shakes so lets hope so. All I did yesterday was lie on the sofa and watch DVD's of CSI all day! Dh got back about 4ish from the wedding and we just sat all night so I've certainly rested enough! I've got pains today on both sides and I'm rather bloated. Have started todays water already but trying not to drink too much as my bladder was too full on Saturday! Will have to nip to the loo when I get there!

Hope everyone is ok. Em glad your drugs arrived safely hun, not long to go for you and Iccle.

 to Mother Hen, Flower, and everyone else .

xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Been for todays scan, had to wait an hour! Wasn't happy! Its was sooo busy. Anyway have now got 13 foliies lead follie is 12mm, then 11mm, then 4x10mm, 4x9mm, then some 8mm's Lining is 8mm too. Going bakc tomorrow morning, earlier this time, and hopefully start Cetrotide tomorrow  

xx


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi Ladies.

I have still got brown discharge, and up'd my pessaries to 2.They said to test tomorrow and see what the result is...

Em - did you get your drugs from care again?
Bet you'r excited arent you?..If you could e mail that list to me, that would be great..already planning my next cycle.Did you have the level 1 blood tests?

Kerry - your scan sounds great. Its amazing how they grow even by a day..

Iccleone - not long now. Have you got all your drugs now?

Hi to everyone else

Hickson x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hiya girls, sorry for being a such a [email protected] FF but I just cant get on the net the same.

Hickson, i had to come on and see how you were doing...not long now and don't read anything into the brown discharge, i was looking into that and loads of people had it and got a BFP.  got everything crossed for you   

looks like a few of us will be starting around the same time.  My AF is due this week but all the pains i was having last week have gone so she could well be late.

Kerry, so glad everything is going to plan!!  

Got my drugs etc.  having menopur this time as well as the gonal and its different to gonal f - gonna check if dh can work it out as trying to avoid needle training!!

take care all xxxxxxxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning,

Well today's scan went well. Got about 15 follies I think, lead one just over 13mm. Start Cetrotide tonight   and have to keep my Menopur at the lower dose as we don't want many more follies just for them to get bigger. Am hoping we're heading for EC on Sat/Monday - OMG!!!! So I am drinking milk and water (not together   ) and eating what I can. Met has taken my appetite away and although I can eat chicken the thought of it is making me feel illl! Had fish last night, might have tuna tonight. Back to Care on thurs at 8am.

Sorry for the me post, am very excited!  

Flower ~ give me a shout if you need help with the Menopur, its dead easy hun.

Hickson ~ keeping everything crossed for you hun    

xxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Yey *Kerry*....lots of lovely follicles !! Excellent news  Keep drinking that water !

Good luck with your upcoming EC hun  

Take care
Natasha x

 everyone else


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hickson ~ thinking about you today sweetie    

back later on tonight

love Em X


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks Natasha, will keep you posted xxx

Its very quiet on here too! Everywhere is quiet!

xx


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Well tested today as care has suggested and its a negative, but have a review apt with Mr Lowe on Monday!..Going to have bloods and immune checks done first, so might be going to care in notts to see george..

Hi Kerry.

Thats great about your follies..does the cetrotide make them grow bigger?

I had 15 follies, and they got 11 eggs, but 6 were inmmature, which has naffed me off..anyway  soon be EC..excited for you.. 

Hi Em. Would it be possibe for you to send me your questions you asked at your review..Please.. I want to get my head round what we want to ask..Thanks Em.. 

Hi to everyone  its very quiet on here..

H X


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

I'm sorry Hickson   - you have done really well getting a review so early, at least that means that you have to wait less for your investigationsand give you a better chance next time  

Kerry - well done on your follies  

I got my meds today, just waiting on AF now, got about 2 weeks to wait. They have switched some of my meds even though they said they were keeping the protocol the same   I'll phone them in the morning though as ADS said that they delivered what was on the script.

Hi to everyone else - hope all's well with you girls


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Evening Ladies

Hickson ~ so sorry it's not better news, but good news on a review appointment so soon.
will email you the questions, i didn't want to send them to you any sooner in case i jinxed you  

Kerry ~ good news on your follies   

Hiya everyone else

booked to go the the Isle Of Man on Friday morning till Monday night, I can't wait.
We LOVE it over there, just hope the weather picks up 

ta ra for now
love Em X


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hickson ~ I'm so sorry hun, sending you big   hun. Gld you've managed to get in quickly, I really hope the next one is the one for you  

Em ~ your break sounds lovely. I wish we could go away. I was so looking forward to the wedding last weekend so we could get a few days away but it didn't work out. Oh well, all in a good cause.

Iccle ~ glad your drugs ahve arrived hun, not long to wait now.

Flower ~ hope your ok hun,  

Did anyone else find their Cetrotide injection hurt? cos it really did!!

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

A very quick one!! will try and get on tonight from home just wanted to send a hug to Hickson  sorry chick, thats great about the appointment being so soon.  Will catch up tonight hopefully, love to all xxxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya chicks

Em - oooooh hols!!   Have a fab time!!  When do you start your tx again?

Hickson -  how you doing?  I know from my experience that you can feel very up and down at this stage but you will come through it.  Get your questions for Monday wrote down as and when you think of them 

Iccle - not long now hun!!  We might be cycling as although my AF is due tomorrow on a normal cycle I think IVF has mucked them up as i dont have any normal signs of it coming plus i seemed to have ovulation signs much later   what drugs are you gonna be on?

Kerry - go kerry go  You are doing just brilliantly   Good luck for your scan tomorrow I hope you get even better news, just think you'll be on your 2ww very soon   I've sent you a text, i just stood up and without grabbing flesh just banged the Cetrotide in, hope its easier tonight

Natasha - ola mate    how are you doing?  

Mother Hen - how are things with you? feeling ok?    was so pleased to see that the scan went well 

Charna - where you upto?  

Samper - not sure if you are still around? 

 to everyone else!!  I'm just waiting for AF too, some confusion over protocol meds though as in one part it says menopur every day in conjunction with gonal f every day but then it says menopur and gonal every day, so dh has rung and the nurse is ringing back 

Love to all xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Well been for another scan. I now have approx 30 follies I know, a bit greedy! But she said thats why I felt so sick yesterday, and because of hormones levels. Anyway, lead follie is 17mm and lining is fine. Had more bloods done and waiting for them to ring to tell me whether we'll be egg collecting on Saturday or Monday. Have told work I'll be off next week, and possibly two days the following week too. Want to rest as much as possible, and its my holiday so I'll take what I can.  Cetrotide injection wasn't so painful last night, although I got myself in a right state before I did it. Poor DH was on the phone with me and I had to put it down and ring back, I was a mess. But fine afterwards. So still supping the water and milk, and my protein shake! Seems to all have worked so far! Just hope they grow a bit more in the next day or so.

Hickson ~ hope your ok sweetie  

Flower ~ hope the  doesnt mess you about for too long.

Em ~ have a lovely weekend away hun.

xxx


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hiya

Kerry ~ I found the cetrotide only hurt on 1 side of my tummy, so it was only everyother day   , not got cetrotide this time but not gonna speak too soon on whether the ones i have hurt   
by the time i get back you could be nursing 2 little embies, good luck sweetie   

Hickson ~ Good Luck for Monday, not sure i'll get on tonight and i'm away after that and our phones don't work in the Isle Of Man so i can't text you,   

Flowerpot ~ Hiya matey, due to start probably the end of next week, thats unless AF keeps me waiting, hope you sort your meds out.

Iccle one ~ you getting excited as well now, just think it could be you , me and Flower sat in the waiting room together.

Mother hen ~ hope you are looking after yourself and bubs

Charna ~ we're gonna be neighbours for the next few days    we are stopping at the Chesterhouse Hotel in Douglas, hope the weather stays nicer while we are there.

Hiya to anyone else reading

See you all on Tuesday, Good Luck to kerry and Hickson while i'm away

love Em X


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi Ladies.

Well its a Negative again. Did the Care test..knew it really..You are right Flowerpot ..One minute I'm ok , then the next start crying..Hope Af comes soon..

I still havent started my AF yet..Was any of you ladies late on your first Af after TX?

Em - Have a lovely hol.. 

Kerry - your going great guns!..

Sorry I'm not very chatty, feel miserable.

H X


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hickson    I know just what you are going through chick, I'm so so sorry.   Em said it to me and she was right as I experienced the same, you have good and bad days, after the initial tears I was raring to go and dismissed it but then it all come back good and proper.  you will come through this hun.   I'd started spotting the night before test day, got the BFN the next morning then AF came later that day.  They do say that the Cyclogest can delay AF, did the nurse tell you to stop them now?


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

So sorry Hickson  , I can so relate to where your head must be at right now.

I wasn't late (bang on 14 days post transfer) but I wasn't on Cetrotide either.

Hope you get reasuring feedback at your review

Hello ladies - will try to catch up tomoro


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi lovelies,

Hickson ~ I'm so sorry hun,   Hope your baring up ok.

I've got to go in for another scan tomorrow and BT to check oestrogen levels. EC is booked for monday all going well, so trigger jab will be tomorrow night  . Will try and keep you updated or will ask Flower to ( ) Feeling extremely bloated, sick and now have a huge headache too! Not taken anything just drinking water. Hope it goes.

K
xxxx


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hiya girls

had a fantastic few days away in the Isle Of Man, 

didn't want to come home though, it's lovely over there, it's been sunshining and quite warm since Friday just a shower on Friday afternoon and this morning.

Kerry ~ Hope everything has gone ok   

Hickson ~ Hope your appointment went well today   

Hope you are all ok

be back on tomorrow 
love Em X


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Have you all decided to play 'Hide & Seek' with me  

Hope you are all ok

Let me know how everything is

ta ra for now
Love Em X


----------



## charna (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi Em - So glad you had a nice time on the "Sunny" Isle of Man !

I still pop on to see how you are all doing, I don't know when we are going to start treatment now, we are moving house in the next few weeks so IVF goes on hold, not the best time to start jabbing myself, plus money going into house !

So good to see many of you about to start again - I will keep my eye on you all x


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hiya Charna

We had a great time, even met Ben Fogel at the tin bath race in Castletown on Saturday, will post you a piccie as soon as i get them on the computer,

Hope all goes well with the move and that you still keep in touch with us as often as you can.

love Em X


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi girls
Just a quickie as I shouldnt be on here   

Update from kerry - she has 11 eggs which have fertilised  which is great news!  They don't know the grades yet but will find out tomorrow, she is having ET at 8.15 in the morning.  GOOD LUCK!!!  

I will try and get on one evening and update with everyone. I've got a stinking cold and feel [email protected] and on top of it all AF has arrived and I'm stimming from tomorrow!!!


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hiya girls

Kerry ~ good luck for transfer today honey, will be thinking about you  

Flowerpot ~ Good Luck for stimms today  

Charna ~ hello 

Hickson ~ hope you are ok, sent you a text

Mother hen ~ hello

Sam ~ not heard from you for a while, really hope you are ok

Iccle one ~ any news on your AF, ready to start again?

AF has been teasing me for a couple of days now, just hope she turns up soon then we can get going, 
please can you do a dance for me  

love Em X


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi Ladies..

Hope that you are all well..Had my review with Mr lowe, and he said I had a good cycle...I said it couldnt have been that good because I'm not PG!!.

Anyway before we start again I'm going to see george at Notts to have some blood tests done..and start Tx oct/nov time.

I have to admit, getting a BFN has hit me harder than I thought it would..and I am also looking for a job now to keep my mind busy.. and DH has now said he hates his Job, and wants to change!

So Em - got your text will answer..are you excited to start?..Em the protocol that you are on, does it include steriods for immune issues..Have you tested positive for something?

Kerry - Hope that transfer today went well

Hi to Motherhen, icclesone, Flowerpot, Charna and sam

Lucy xx


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

OH NO we dropped off the page

just saving the thread but will be back later to do personals

Love Em X


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi girlies how is everyone?

sorry I havent been around much but its difficult these days.  Plus I've had a stinking cold this week so haven't been on line in the evening, chosing to sleep instead!!

Kerry had two grade one embies put back in   and was hopefully having 2 or 3 to freeze.  She is off work this week and putting her feet up good girl 

Em, have you started yet?

how is everyone? any news?  I started stims on Wednesday and got right back into it, its like an old friend   

xxxxx


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Evening Evening

Flowerpot ~ great news on starting again, when's your first scan?

Kerry ~   

Hickson ~ not forgotten to reply to you, Mr P found out i had uterus blood flow problems and some natural killer cells, so I will be taking asprin, steroids and then clexane injections from ET till 12 weeks along with all the meds i took last time, 

Just waiting for AF to show then i can start, she's due today or tomorrow but cos i'm waiting she will be late  
please can you all do a dance for her to arrive  

Hiya to everyone else
just off to the gym

see you later
love Em X


----------



## Mother Hen (May 22, 2007)

Hiya all

Well, I'm back from sunny Italy  . Had a great time - weather was fantastic and lots of lovely pasta. Bit hard abstaining from the wine though...tho' I'm not complaining!

Hope you are all doin' good - sounds like most of you are now back on tx and busy stimming...take care you lot, Em, Flower and all. 

Kerry - hope you're OK on the dreaded  . Take it easy hun   

Hickson - so sorry to hear your news my love...take good care of each other..you will get through this. Sounds like your review was positive   

Was very careful keeping iccle bump out of the sun on hols. We have our second scan on Monday (9w 1d) and hopefully this time they should be able to tell conclusively whether we have one bubs or two! Provided all's OK, we'll then be discharged from CARE & go into the normal NHS system. Have had a letter from the midwife team while I was away so need to get booked in with them too..all v exciting!

Catch up properly with you all soon as I've loads of threads to read!

Mother Hen  
xxx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi ladies - wrote a reply out last night but lost it and was to pi**ed off to re-do it  

glad your hol went well Motherhen - hope the scan goes ok

Em - I start as soon as AF arrives, which judging by my belly ache is anytime today   

had bad dreams last night about this upcoming tx - probably stress but very real and scary  

Kerry, keeping fingers crossed for you sweet

hoping your blood tests come back ok Hickson 

Got a sunburn this afty and dh has kindly offered to sort me out with some aftersun and as lovely as you all are  - right now he wins


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

- I got my period and start injections tonight!!!


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

I got my period too, start injections tomorrow

sods law it's a Sunday when i can't get to Care for the scan for me to start, so left them a message and will go for a scan in the morning ready to jab that night, it's all systems go again  

back to the hypno CD, shakes, quinoa and (even more)water   

hope you have a good Sunday, gonna go and curl up with my wheat bag

ta ra for now
love Em X


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Woohoooo   - we really might see each other in the waiting room now!! 
I got my day 21 scan on 17th Aug


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

the nurse rang me from Care today as i'd left a message, i really didn't expect anyone to get back to me today, anyway in for day 1 scan at 10.15 in the morning   

never heard of scan and bloods done on day 1/2 on short protocol, didn't do this last time, but i suppose i'm on a short flare protocol and that must be different,
they are checking my FSH and to check no cysts on my ovary before starting stimms  
knowing my luck they will find a cyst and i'll have to have that sorted before i can start again   shouldn't have a problem with FSh as last one was 3 or 4.

really hope there is no reason to put me on hold   
starting to worry about it a bit now, what if i can't start tomorrow  

iccle one ~ i'm hoping to be in my 2WW by the 17th August, straight onto stimms for me, i don't need to down reg

Flower ~ hope you are ok, when's your scan?

Hickson ~ hope you are ok sweetie, the meds i'm on extra to the Menopur and Suprefact injection(Buserelin) are 1mg Dexamethasone, 2mg Oestradiol Valerate, & 75mgs Aspirin, up to EC then continue with the 1mg Dexamethasone, 2mg Oestradiol Valerate, 75mgs Aspirin, plus cyclogest 400 twice daily, 20mgs Clexane injection and calcichew 500mgs twice daily. I'm gonna rattle  
when it works i've also got to carry on with the clexane injections till 10 weeks  

Kerry ~ hope you are baring up   

Sam ~ where are you?  

Motherhen ~ hope you are ok

Charna ~ how are you and my lovely island?  

hiya to everyone else

see you soon
love Em X


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi ladies

I was on a training course all last week so wasn't logging on as soooo much studying to do 

Anyway, just wanted to pop on quickly and say fanstastic news to *Kerry* about her embies and keeping fingers and toes crossed for some positive news    

Hope everyone else is ok.

Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hiya all

thanks for all the support

Kerry ~ hope you are ok sweetie   

Flower ~ hows the jabbing going?  

Iccleone ~ hows your jabbing/sniffing going?  

Hickson ~ hope you are ok sweetie, here if ever you need me  

motherhen ~ hiya hon  

hello to everyone else

Back from Care, everything is ok,

I asked the nurse why i had to have this done now and not last time, she just laughed and said did Mr P do your protocol, i said yes, she said classic Mr P, he likes to make sure there are no cysts and he likes a 'control' FSH for the cycle you are doing the IVF on, even if you had a recent one, she said he is very thorough!
she said we are here to do what he asks without questioning (ha ha)

so just waiting for them to process the blood and ring me later to confirm that i can start and give me the time and date of my next scan (day 

couldn't fault Mr P when he was doing my doppler scans, he does the very best he can for you, very straight talking but nice, i really like him

back later when i get the phone call

love Em X


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Forgot to tell you, 
it's ironic that my first injection will be today cos it is a year today since my big op where I lost my overy and tube and was told we needed IVF to have a baby.

lets hope it's a good omen


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

flippin heck they know how to keep you waiting  

it got to 4.45pm and no phone call so i rang them, they were still in the review meeting the consultants and nurses go in to discuss everything. was told they were running late and they would call me.

5.10pm still no call so i rang again and nearly had a heart attack cos the answer machine was on and said it was now shut  

rang the emergency number panicking and the nurses were still there ringing everyone (phew) the meeting had really over run.

anyway everything OK and can do first injection tonight    

first scan on Saturday morning at 10am  

love you all
Em X


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

So glad for you Em   - can't belive how quick the SP goes!!!! - you'll be on the 2ww when I'm only getting my first d'reg scan.  

I'm doin ok with the injections so far and feeling quite up, I did get in a bit of a funk about the treatment for a few days but feeling better now.


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Iccle one ~ thats cos they need to get yours and your recipients bodies working at the same point, time will soon fly  

Hiya everyone else

just off to the gym (cos i can during the day now)

back later
love Em X


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi Ladies.. 

Em - Blimey your an early bird!..doing the gym!..Thats great that you have started!..I was on Bus and Menopur and clexane..Did you manage to get Calcium tablets?..I got mine from boots..not cheap £13.for 100..lemon ones..ok..

when we had our review Mr L didnt want to check anything,and we didnt feel that confident in him.. Mr P sound like he has done all your checks. we asked about NK cells and he didnt want to check for them or anything else. 

Kerry..   ..hope that your taking things easy..

Flowerpot - how is your stimms going?,,when is your scan?

Iccleone - hows your stimms going?..are you eggs sharing again?

Motherhen. - Glad that you had a god hol,,I love Italy. Me and dh got married there last year.In Sorrento..Bet your excited about your scan!
Was it yesterday?

Well I'm looking for a job now, training over, although I might go back in October and do reflexology..

Anyone fancy meeting up for a coffee?

Hi to everyone..

Hickson xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hello lovelies how is it going?

Em - wooo-hooo  you have started!!  good luck hun.  Don't over do things at the gym hun you shouldnt over do thing whilst doing IVF (well according to Zita anyway) something about the blood flowing to all the wrong places   I had a little tear at your story of your anniversary of your op, lets hope its a good omen 

Iccle- yay your on your way too   Best of luck to you too   the SP is very short, think i'd have a shock if i ever had to switch to LP!! 

MotherHen - oooooh sounds like you had a fab holiday, could do with a bit of that myself!  hope your scan went well yesterday? 

Hickson - hows things with you?  what happens next?  Reflexology would be a good thing to get into 

anyone heard from Charna?

Everything going well with stims, better than last time. Had my 2nd scan on monday and had 7 follies ranging from 8mm to 13 mm - at the same stage last time only had 4 follies.  Don't like the s/e of menopur tho (which i'm having in ADDITION to gonal f!) as very teary, ratty and ovaries throbbing but lets hope that means something good is happening!!!  Back there Thursday morning for the next scan, i would assume EC will be midweek next week, will have been stimming two weeks next Weds, last time i stimmed for 15 days but I did respond slower.

Kerry is doing fine and is back in work tomorrow so am sure will update   she has been off work and taking it easy xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

evening girls

Hope everyone is ok

Flower ~ not been overdoing it at the gym, only been on the tread mill doing a fast walk to keep the blood flowing just enough and slow swimming, i need to make sure that these steroids don't take a hold of me. what time were you at Care on Monday, I was there at 10.15am.
Good Luck for Thursday   

Hickson ~ if you want to be checked for NK cells and have questions email Mr P and he will answer you, he's the only one who does doppler blood flow scans and not sure who else does the CD5 & CD19 bloods as well as him. for the scan and bloods it cost us £600 but it was small price to pay as opposed to another £4000 with no other answers.
I'm off now for a few weeks so if you want to meet up for a coffee/drink just give me a shout.

Hiya iccle, Kerry, Mother & charna
(Charna keeps an eye on us but is in the middle of moving at the moment and is taking a little time out,)

well off to bed now cos going to Southport with my dad tomorrow on the coach, not been there for years so gonna have a day out, hope the sun still shines

ta ra 
love Em X


----------



## Mother Hen (May 22, 2007)

Hey my lovelies

Well...last visit to CARE yesterday. Was trying to work out if any of you were there (appt 1.30). It was packed..never seen it so busy.

Scan went great and we have one lovely bubs. It's just over an inch and has head, arms, legs & bottom!  

Could see the blood flowing through the umbilical cord and everything..it was stunning. And it wriggled and waved its arm! The whole thing was so emotional. We're now officially discharged from CARE which I found quite sad.   Took 'em loads of choccies and a letter for lovely Mr A.

Now at the mercy of the dreaded NHS and already having fun as they can't get me a booking in appointment with the midwife until I'm 12 weeks (9w 2d now)..typical! Even though I'm officially not at CARE any longer, I hope you don't mind me staying around as I can't lose sight of you lot.

So exciting to hear about you girlies in d/reg or stimming. Lots of   for Em, Flower & Iccle One. You go girls.

Hickson - I love Sorrento. Lovely place to get married   I'm Italy mad! I'm with Em re your review & trying E mailing Mr P. I've had some real issues with personalities at my last clinic and I'd definitely say if you're anything less than entirely happy with any meeting, ask for a second look. I don't know Mr L and I'm sure he's very good but what matters is you and that you feel comfortable with the stage you're at & the info you're given. How you feel mentally/emotionally is SOOO important in this game.

Kerry - hope you're taking it nice n easy

Luv n stuff

Mother Hen  
xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi lovelies,

Am back at work today - boo hiss - but taking it easy I promise. I'm a PA so sit down at PC all day, not too stressful except they have changed our PC's and not moved all my documents so I'm missing lots. Trying not to get wound up though!

All went well, Luke and Leia ahve been bedding in for a week already and I ahve been resting, resting and resting! Had an emotional last nap with the sofa yesterday, but we will be reunited tonight after work!   One week to go! Not reading into anything, had some cramps over the weekend and few stabs but no spotting. Staying   though for now. No reason why is hasn't worked....

Will do personals later. Have been thinking of you all.

xxxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Forgot to say Mr A did my EC, and Mr L did my ET. Both so lovely, especially Mr A. What a gem!

xxx


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi Ladies..

Flowerpot..Your follies sound great  ..so much better than last time..What stims drugs are you on?. When i ws on menopur I was weepy and very ratty..one minute ok then the next could be crying!..lovely!

Em - when we spoke to Mr L about NK cells and blood tests he had a wobbler, and just said that nothing was wrong, and to go again, and it was just bad luck..ok for him to say that, but at another £4500 we'll be paying not him..I wanted to see Mr a, but it would have been September, and I wanted  to have tests done, so have transfered to Notts to see George..I;m not sure if Mr P will answer my Question, as I am now under George..

Hows the injections going..you on Menopur?..

I fancy meeting up?,,do you?..Hope that you enjoyed Southport. we went on Sunday..had an icecream on the front!


Kerry  - Hope that you are ok and work isnt stressing you out to much..Sending you postivive vibes!! 

Motherhen..So pleased your scan went well..bet it was emotional..I would have cried!..I would love a hol in Italy now. we liked Lake Garda..Think i'll work on dh when he comes home, and try and book a hol.. 

Hi to everyone else..

Hickson xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hi girls just a quickie to let you know that Jane ~(janie77), i'm sure some of you remember her, had her baby this morning, mother and baby doing well. They dont have a name yet   Another CARE success story xxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Having a       day today! Feel very low, but am trying to stay   Have cramps again, just hoping they are good cramps....

Hope your all ok.

xxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Kerry -      Wishing you loads of good luck hun  Hang on in there      

Hiya girls, just a quick one, I'm having EC Mon/Tues so won't be around much but will try and update you.

Wishing you all lots of good luck 

xxxxx


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi Im new to the site, im 20 dh is 39 we have previously had IVF/iCSI at Manchester care and got a very dissapointing BFN So number 2 cycle will commence in october and I will egg share again.  I was just wondering whether I can join you ladies in this painful journey of trying to make our dreams come true.


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

morning girlies

sorry i've not been on too much in the last couple of days, we've had Mick's eldest Joel and his mate here, so didn't want them to catch me on here and ask questions and then go blabbing to his mother  

hope you are all ok, 

Welcome Princess, looking forward to getting to know you

Kerry ~ keep hanging in there   

Flower ~ good news on EC   

Hickson ~ hope you are ok

been for my first scan this morning, new bank nurse doing scan, she was very good she had even read my notes cos she said right lets look for this 1 ovary you have, normally i have to remind them   4 measurable follies which were ok for first scan and a few more smaller ones, better result than this time on my last cycle  
have been given Gonal F 150 to take as well as the menopur and buserelin so they must think it'll give a better result hopefully. back on Tuesday for next scan, was just told to carry on doing what i was doing cos they were growing nicely.

be back later cos i need a sleep, our wonderful neighbours started up with the music at 2.15am again this morning and didn't stop until 3.30am so it then took me ages to get to sleep. feeling very ratty  

ta ra for now love Em X


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi Angel 

Thank you so much for welcoming me so nicely to your thread I really feel this site is going to help me alot as all my treatment and Dhs problems are a big secret so I can't talk to any one about my wanting for a child aprt from you ladies.  when people ask me are you too trying for kids (1st of all I want to cry and scream and go course we are bloomin tryin do u know I had too jab myself with big needles in order to try)  but then I just smile and say no I don't really want kids at the moment and I feel awful.  

It made me laugh a bit when u sed u had to log off coz ur Dhs son was round at yours becouse my Dh has a son too and as soon as he comes in he rushes to the computer too see what Im doing and it looks so suspicious wen I quickly shut everyhing down coz I too don't want him blabbin to his mum or any one about what we r goin through.  

I wish u every luck on Tuesday it looks good though if the nurses say everythings going well coz I have found they try to not give too much away untill they are absolutley sure so fingers crossed for u deary.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

just a quickie girls - Princess welcome honey, hope to catch up with you properly soon, Em good luck for your scan, bloody neighbours 

I'm having EC tomorrow at 9 am


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Thanks so much I hope to talk with u all soon as well.  ghood Luck with the egg collection tommorow.  Let us know how it all goes and try and get a good nights sleep despite your noisy neighbours.

XXXX


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Evening all

Flower ~ GOOD LUCK for morning   

just a quick post cos i can't seem to shake this tiredness, slept most of the evening and i'll still sleep when i go to bed in a minute 

ta ra for now
love Em X


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Good luck Flower  

and welcome Princess


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome ickle one can't wait to get to know you, I hope to chat with you very soon.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi girls,

Well 2 more sleeps and I'm poo'ing my pants! I'm so scared about testing. Still got cramps and pains. And just read that the lady who had ET the same day as me has been told her AF would be due tomorrow, so now even more scared! Oh well, as DH says 'What will be will be'.

Princess ~ welcome hun. Sorry your first atempt didn't work. I hope this next one is the one.

Em ~ what naughty neighbours playing their music so late at night. I've been the same as you so tired. I slept for an hour yesterday afternoon and had a good nights sleep last night! Glad things are going well, good luck for your next scan  

Flower ~ hope allw ent well this morning hun, and you got lots of lovely eggies  

Hi Iccle and everyone else, hope your all ok.

xxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hang in there *Kerry* ...

Sending you loads of positive thoughts and sticky vibes    

*Flower* ...

Hope your EC went ok today and that you had lots of lovely eggs  

 to everyone else 

Take care & good luck 

Natasha xx


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Oh Kerry, 

I know exactly what you are going through.  When I was due to test I was almost positive I was pregnant I had no cramps and I usually get u know the period spot and it was no where to be seen!!  I was so excited I was even getting ready to tell ppl and the clinic were very optimistic coz of my age  and look what happend a BFN!!  

It just wasn't my turn I suppose, so please don't read to much in to your symptoms bodies are strange and remarkable things especially and womans.  

I don't know about you but it's a lovely day where I am so try and get your self out relaxing and I won't even say try not to think about it coz that is just impossible!!!  I was naughty and tested early but I wouldn't belive the result until the actual day please don't do that.  

I wish you all the best sweet heart just hang on in thier and hopefully this is your turn and in a few months u will be on here complaining about back problems and a nice fat belly.

Chin up

xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks Natasha & Princess....trying to stay +++


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

evening ladies

Kerry ~      hang in there sweetie, bet it's felt like a lifetime  

Flower ~ hope you got lots of lovely juicy eggs today, hope they are doing their stuff in the 'lab of lurve'    

hiya princess, iccle one, Sam, motherhen, hickson  

been having trouble injecting the gonal f, just cos i think the needles are blunt   i really have to push hard to get it into the skin   
takes me ages to get all my drugs sorted now, 3 injections, 1 aspirin, 4 different steroids, i look like a proper druggie  
back on tomorrow to let you know how the scan goes   

ta ra for now 
love Em X


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Stay positive Kerry   I know how hard it can be these last couple of days but you have to just keep concentrating on making yourself all nesty  


Em - I had a bit of hassle with a couple of the jabs too maybe they got a few dodgy ones  

Hope you got lots of juicy eggies today Flower and you got some super sperm from DH 


I'm doing ok so far really - I'm not getting much in the way of side effects yet (and sincerely hope it stays that way as I had them all last time!) I am feeling quite down tho' and I think that's why I've kept the visits brief, I think it's because I'm worried about the treatment not working and although I know that just means that we'll try again - it means that I'll be 2 months closer to 35 (the point where I have to reconsider for Downs Syndrome etc)

Oh, I don't know, I so desperately want a family and have done for years and I am scared that we won't have children of our own.

I know that adoption is always an option but I don't need to tell any of you that I would so very much prefer children from my own womb.

I will sort myself out, I have an appointment at St Mary's right in the middle of this treatment so 'll have at least o't get one more go this year if I don't get pregnant this time. I think I'm struggling too cos there are about 3 million women pregnant at work, and I know there is zero chance of a "natural miracle" for me either.

This was supposed to be a quick catch up post!!   gonna quit whining now and eat a cookie

Later ladies x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

1 more sleep! I'm sooo scared today! My pains have stoppped for now and my (.)(.) aren't as sore as they have been. Its all out of my hands though I guess.

Em ~ sorry you've been having trouble with the Gonal-F, doens't sound nice at all. They must be horrid needles. I hope it gets easier.

Iccle ~ Sorry you've been feeling down hun. I'm sure thats the drugs and not you. Just keep thinking baout it working, PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA       . Rant away anytime, thats what we're here for.

Will pop back later...

xxx


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

afternoon

hiya to everyone, 

Kerry ~ hang in there sweetie not long now   


     great news     

got 9 good follies, i'm well chuffed, 4 are about 8mm and the others are 13/14's 
this new protocol must be working well for me

got another scan on Thursday morning,  i need at least 3 to be 18mm or over and then we can go to EC

back later
love Em X


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thats great news Em, well done you. Good luck for your next scan.

Flower Update ~ 5 eggs fertilised and she has ET tomorrow, got to be there for 10am. Lots of     hun xxx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Fantastic news for both you Flower and Em - great news


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Good luck for ET tomorrow *Flower*   

9 follies is great news *Angel*  

*Kerry*....loads and loads of positive vibes for you tomorrow....I am sooooo hoping to log on and read that you've got a Big Fat Positive   

N x


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi ladies..

Princess- welcome . Sorry your first atempt didn't work. I have just had a BFN at Manchester, and I am waiting for an apt at Notts to see George. we are having blood tests to see if there are any immune issues, before we start again. at least you have age on your side. I'm 40, and time is running out for us..When do you start again?..

Em - Oh thats great news on your follies. Good luck for your scan on thursday..Fancy that coffee some time?

Flowerpot  - great news about her eggies..wishing you good luck for tomorrow. 

Kerry - Wishing you luck for tomorrow..You really have done well not to test. I tested  on day 9, because I was bleeding, and jnew it was over..I am so excited for you..be positive.. 

Iccleone -  Sorry you've been feeling down. I felt like that on the drugs..you rant away..we are all here for each other..Dont feel sad about your age..at least your not 40, like me..very old hen!..be happy hun.. ..if you want to met up for a coffee shout up.. 

Hi to motherhen and charna, and Minxy xx

Hickson xx


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi Ladies, 

I know you might all think I have age on my side and stuff but it still gets to me so bad as I know it sounds selfish but I know I can have children and its tearing me up inside.  I think becouse I am young (ish) it makes things worse as if I keep having Icsi and it doesn't work Im seriously considering leaving my DH not becouse I don't love him or we argue or don't get on but I can't and do not want to live a life with out my own children and it hurts that he has managed to have a child from his previous marriage.  

I really just wish some one would tell me it will work eventually or say sorry it's not 4 u 2 but as you all know no one can answer theese questions in the IVF game.  

Im getting very down about it all and I need advice I tried talking to my mum about it yesterday but she is biased as she doesn't like dh so has told me to leave him but I can't not after just one cycle.  I do feel lucky to have him but it's not enough me and him.... im sorry to go on

Good Luck Kerry Ive been thinking of you.

Well done flower keep us informed I hope everthing goes well.

I know u don't know me but I really would like to get to know u all and would love a coffee eventually, I don't know any one who has fertility issues and no one can relate to this pain.

my heart goes out to u all 

I wish u all the best 

sending kerry lots of


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Natasha   

Hickson ~ hope your ok hun. I hope bloods come back normal, and your next tx works a treat for you. Nice to see you around hun.

Princess ~ try not to stress hun, it won't help you at all. Just take one step at a time. I know its hard, but you've got us all to talk to. You can rant away anytime you want to, we don't mind!  

I'm over the moon, DH was meant to be away tonight but he's managed to get away and is coming home so he'll be there with me testing. WOO HOO    

I'll log on as soon as I can tomorrow, or will ask one of my ex-clomid girls to post for me depending on the news.

Thanks for all your support and good wishes.

xxxx


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Oh kerry Im nervous for you!!!!

It's good your partner will be there, I did mine at work as I was soooo confident then I was o traumatised I had to go home and no one knew about the treatment so I couldn't explain.  Well we live and learn and I would never do tht again.

Home sweet home is the best place by far.

Fingers and toes crossed.

Thanks for accepting my rant as I do tend to go on.


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

We all need to let off steam now and then Princess 

No-one here judges we just listen and support (and sometimes offer advice)

So glad your DH can be with you Kerry - it will make loads of differnce for you  

Would love to meet up for (decaf) coffee girls - I work shifts though but I have this weekend off, then next Thursday and the Tuesday after that and then the weekend again -so if you could work around that it would be great  

I live in Bury, grew up in Rochdale but can find my way to the Trafford Centre  

Ooh I'm excited for you Kerry  

well supper's ready, I have some hair colourant to use and I'm on a late tomorrow so gonna take advantage of the fact that my libido hasn't disapeared yet!!!  

Later girls


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Hey hun,

Good to hear I can let of steam to ppl who understand.

so r u currently under going treatment at Manchester Im from Blackburn.

Talk to u soon sweet


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

just got in from my mum and dads (late for me)

Just wanted to wish Flower GOOD LUCK in the morning    
hope it all goes well and get those little embies back where they belong  

Iccle ~ I think thats the most we know about you   say no more

Hickson ~ hope you are ok sweetie

Princess ~ you can rant on here any time, we are all here for each other

Mother ~ hope you are ok

Kerry ~     good news on DP being home with you

Charna ~ hiya hun

I'm free this weekend if anyone wants to meet up for a drink (i don't drink tea or coffee but i can improvise ie WATER to feed my follies   )
PM me if anyone fancies it
Hows Bury for a meet, i'm Ok for that and so is Iccle, is it too far for you hickson, princess, anyone else?

anyway i need to get off to bed
ta ra for now
love Em X


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Im in Blackburn n don't drive but could probs arrange something ladies


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Its......

                   

I cna't quite believe it! We woke up at 5.45 and managed to stay in bed till 6.30! We got up and both tested, I was a wreck shaking and crying and DH just watched the line appear! I was convinced it was negative by the look on his face, but it wasn't!

OMG I'M PREGNANT! I know its early days though so we are keeping it quiet and just telling family and very close friends, and my lovely FF's of course!

Thank you all for your support and good wishes  

xxx


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Like i said in my PM I'm so chuffed for you both, hope you spend the next 8 months with permenant grins on your faces  

lets hope you start a row of   on this thread

           

Good Luck again for today Flower, you next for the   then me, then iccle, then whoever cycles next

Princess, is there anywhere near you to meet if that's easier?

see you all in a bit
love Em X


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Kerry -         oh...so pleased for you.!!

princess - you rant away.. I can 100% understand how you feel about your dh having a child from a previous relationship. My dh has got 2, girl 18, and boy 13.We don't see then, and haven't for 4 years. Ex wife bonkers - long story..but to be honest suits me. I cant stand his daughter. She is a trouble maker, and his son was always upsetting dh..I didn't mean to sound patronising about your age, but I know it doesnt make it any easier when you are trying to conceive at any age.

You chat away to us girls..I have had so much support and advice from the board and Care board..its fab. Its always good to chat to woman who are going through the same as you. Everyone understands. 

Flowerpot - Hope that all has gone well and you are resting  

Em,Iccleone, princess..I would love to meet up, but I'm away this weekend,weather permitting to the lakes with Dh..oh I really want to meet up and chat 

Hi to everyone..Hickson xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

OMG OMG OMG....*Kerry* I am sooooooo happy for you hun.

One of my original Clomid buddies has got a BFP...what fantastic news ! Here's to a happy and healthy next 8 months and beyond. 

     

Take care hunny 
Natasha xxxx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

I had a feeling you you would get a   Kerry


So pleased for you hon - I'm crying a bit here! 

well done girl!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Aw Natasha, am so hoping your next hun. And flower and B3ndy too, then its all us old clomid chicks!  

Iccle ~ thanks hun, I'm its helped having you all here to talk to.


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Kerry

I'm so happy for you, when I hear some one has gained a BFP on hear it makes gives me hope and is one step closer for us all.  Lets hope it's the manchester girls year and all our kids r gonna have some great friends!!!!

Hicksom-  My Dhs ex wife is absolutely metal too but I stay well out of it his son comes round quite alot and I'm lucky really coz he does think the world of me it just hurts coz he is one of theese kids that says dad in every sentance and it drives me crazy coz Ithink is any one going to call me mum?

We were supposed to start our cycle in oct coz of the fasting month but we r putting it forward a bit coz i didn't think u were aloud to have the injections during that timebut turns out we r so gonna call julie in a bit, plus my recipient is waiting for me and it aint faie.  

Ladies what do u think my chances r?  Is sperm motilit a big problem.  Iseriously thinking of leaving him and I feel upset. 

Good Luck to u flower lets hope it's your turn.


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

I'm sorry you feel bad Princess - are things that bad?


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

evening

do you feel that bad princess?  
why will you be fasting at the time of treatment? if you are fasting you need to check you are ok to start stimming because you need to get loads of protein and even more water at spaced out intervals throughout the day so it doesn't affect the formation of the eggs, waiting to break fast could put you at a higher risk of getting OHSS i would imagine, especially if you can't have water.

have you asked to speak to a councillor at your clinic, there is always someone there to talk about all the things wizzing round in your head.

on the sperm motility your consultant would have talked through all the options with you, as to whether he feels you DH sperm is ok to use or to use a donor sperm.

it's all a mine field and unfortunatly we're all in the same situation of 'just wait an see'

please speak to your DH about your fears and hopefully your marriage is strong enough to survive yours and your DH's fears, cos i bet he's feeling as bad as you are.

Flower ~ hope all went well today   

Kerry ~    still so chuffed for you   

Hiya Hickson, Iccle, Charna, Mother, and Sam (where are you?)

back tomorrow after my scan

love Em X


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Thank you so much for the support.

I think u r right Angels it is a bad idea me fasting and taken the injections plus I am starting a new job on monday so it maybe better if I settle in a bit first.  

I'm also feeling a bit worried as I had a message from a lady yesterday (also at Manchester Care) saying that they only let u egg share twice if your recipient isn't successful on at least one occasion so that means if it doesn't work for her this time we r gonna have to self fund our treatments which means we won't be able to try many more times. This has made me even worse in feeling I want to leave him....well I called Julie yesterday but she wasn't there so Im gonna ring her again and see if this may be my last egg share. 

Our consultant never said anything about sperm donaion he seems to think my Dhs sperm is ok for Icsi and it did fertilise the eggs last time so we will wait and see what happens this time.

I hope your scan goes ok

speak to u all soon x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Princess ~   hun, I hope you get sorted soon. Try not to worry.


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Morning ladies

hope you are all enjoying the sunshine

you still got a cheshire cat smile Kerry  

scan went well, follies still growing, largest is 17mm then 16mm and the rest are 13/14, so another scan on saturday, 
i know i sound terrible but a bit fed up cos i just want to get on with it now.

ta ra for now
love Em X


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Oh Angels,  

You will be fine, Im sure you'd rather wait and get lots of good quality eggs for egg collection.  After all the old saying says "all good things come to those who wait"  On the other hand I know how frustrating it is we r women and just want things now and I'm the worst person thier is for that.

Well Im gonna give Julie a ring now.

Take care sweet pea


----------



## charna (Feb 6, 2006)

I just had to post and say a huge congrats to Kerry !  fantastic news xx  

I am also feeling for princess - I don't think we met before  - I am currently taking time out after nearly loosing my marriage - and at times I wonder how cruel it can be being with someone who can't give us what we want. (My dh also has motility problems).

I get angry at times and even think how easy it would be to leave and meet someone whos sperm move !  

Keep your chin up girl - it will work keep postive  

Hi to everyone else - still decoroating new house it's taking forever ! hoping to be in about 2 weeks xx

thinking of you all


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hiya Charna sweetie

hope you are well in the sunny IOM.
glad the house is coming along
hope to see you posting more often soon

lots of love Em X


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks Charna, nice to "see" you hun. Glad the house is coming along.  

Princess ~ Hope your feeling better.

Em ~ excellent follies hun, don't get disheartened, you'll be at EC before you know it  

I'm so tired I could sleep for a week. Another hour of work to go!   Its too nice out to be sat here!

xxx


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi Charma,

Nice to meet u, we seem to have alot in common at the moment we too have recently bought a new house and Im sick of the sight of paint thats all I seem to be doing apart from sneaking on here to check on the lovely ladies.  

My Dh  too has motility problems and has a DS from his previous marriage which frustrates me even more!  Oh well I am feeling a bit happier today I spoke to Julie and she told me not too worry and that I can egg share again even if the recipient doesn't achieve a bfn she said each case is different.  I was just scared when a lady sed I could only do it twice.  

I really do love my Dh we get on so well hes my all so Im gonna give it icsi three more gos before I even think about leaving him.  I'm a fighter lets just hope my next embies r.  

When r u due to start the next icsi charma.  Im due around the 11th of october.

Thanks for all your support ladies I feel much more positive today probbaly coz the weather is gorgeous that always chears me up and I start a new job on monday so it will be good for me to get out the house and take my mind of things.


----------



## victoria31 (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi i hope you dont mind if i but in i am on my 2ww for FET at MFS (manchester fertility services).

I am really concidering changing hospitals and i came across the care in manchester web site i noticed that they do egg share there and as all of mine and DH resources are now running out was tempted to contact them but then i came across another hospital and they put on there web site that if you have had 2 cycles of IVF previously then you would not be eligible to do the egg share programe.

I was just wondering as many of you lady's are at care know what there protocal is for this procedure any advice would be very much appreciated.

                            Love and best wishes to all
                                        Vickyxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi Victoria. I'm not very up on the whole egg share thing, Iccle One can probably help you. Just wanted to wish you luck for this 2ww   

Been to the Dr's this morning. Have to make an appt with the Midwife after my scan on 23rd and go from there. Not long to wait really. Have sorted out my Glucophage prescription anyway, and got more cyclogest which saves me paying privately again for both!

Hope everyone is ok.

xxx


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi Victoria

Manchester care take every egg donator as an individual as I learned yesterday as my friend was told at Mc that she could only egg share twice if neither her or a recepient got a bfp.  Now I called them yesterday as this is my seccond egg share too see if it didn't work this time would it be my last go and they said no and they would be happy for me to do it again.

To be an egg donator they like you to have a child (which u have) be healthy and under 35.  I do not have a child but they still let me so they do adapt the guidelines.  Your better off giving them a ring or go and e-mail they r usually pretty good.  

I hope this helps a little bit. 

I hope your scan goes well Im so excited for u Kerry.


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Morning ladies

Welcome Vicky (to the mad house   ) how you doing on your 2WW?   

Kerry ~ good news on getting on NHS script, and even better news on it not being long till your scan   

Hiya Princess, Hickson, Iccle, Charna, Mother hen, Sam, and anyone my mushed brain has forgotten (sorry)

off to carry on with my chores and washing

love Em X


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi Ladies.

well off to the lakes this weekend..think its going to  !!.
going with my sister,hubby and 2 dogs who are totally nuts - the dogs that is!

Charna - good to see you again. Hope the decorating will be done soon ,and you and dh are getting along better now..

Em - good new about your scan .Good luck for tomorrow.Text me tomorrow with your news pls.I'll be thinking about you..

Princess - glad that you are feeling better. this IVF is such a rollercoaster, but we will all get there in the end!

welcome to vicky - I'm not sure about the egg share, so carnt really give you any advice.. Just wishing you   for your 2ww.

Kerry - good news about your scan .It will soon be here.. 

Hi to flowerpot - anyone got any news how she is doin?

Have a good weekend

Hickson xx


----------



## victoria31 (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi everyone

Thanks for all your replies really appreciate them .

I think i will get in touch with care once i know the outcome of this cycle . Not feeling very confident on this 2ww as only one embie survived the thaw  but as they say it only takes one just hope its a little fighter     .

              Hope you all have a nice weekend 
                          Love,Luck and best wishes to you all
                                                  Vickyxx


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi Vicky.

The two week wait is just pure torture snd you think every cramp in your body means your period is coming but it's just your mind playing tricks with you and you really don't know the result until the actual test day!  

I hope you  have a gret time in the lakes Hickson I went there straight after my wedding last month and it rained on and off but we still had a great time.

Em- Good Luck for tommorrow let us all know the out come.

I wish u all the best.

All have a great weekend Ladies shame about the weather.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya girlies, hope all is well?

i've had a quick catch up - apologies for everything I've missed!!

Victoria - welcome to the thread hun, i hope the girls have managed to help you. i don't know anything about ES I'm afraid

Em - good luck for your scan tomorrow  not long now chick hang on in there

Hickson - where are things upto with you?  did you see George? have a fab weekend hope it stays dry

Princess - sorry you are having a rough time  I'd agree with Em about the fasting hun, you need to eat lots of protein/drink water to help those follies on

Charna - lovely to see you  how are things?

any word from Sam?

MotherHen - how are you and bubs doing?

Kerry - I'm still smiling    

Iccle - hows things with you?

Sorry for everyone i've missed 

All ok with me, thanks to kerry for updating x  After a worrying 7 eggs (from 12 or so follies) and a 5 egg fertilisation rate I was a little anxious but they didnt let us down. Two grade ones on board and two for the freezer which is much better than last time!!   I've done things slightly different this time, stayed in bed/on sofa lying down and sleeping since ET (in fact this is the longest i've sat up properly!) and doing this till Sunday. Then Monday back to work but avoiding stress/lifting.  Then i'm on hols which i've brought forward so were off for test day, not making that mistake again!!    Please send me lots of sticky vibes!!!!!!

Right, off to watchi Big Brother, dh has gone out into town for a leaving do (gone on the bus instead of me driving  ) so I have full control over the remote xxx


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

great to hear from you Flower    
i've decided to do what you have done and do nothing for at least 3 days after ET, been told that they are still floating around too much and getting to the blasto stage and need to be still and quiet, apparently in China they stay in bed for 3 days solid and not allowed to move, makes sense i suppose.
i didn't do much last time but this time i'm not doing anything, gonna snuggle up with mags and books and DVD's
great news on 2 frosties (not that your gonna need em  )

hickson ~ have a great time in the lakes  

Vicky ~ like you said it only takes 1   

Kerry ~ look after yourself   

Iccle ~ hope you are ok, you not posted for a day or so  

mother ~ hope you are ok, not heard from you for a while

Sam ~ really hope you are ok, not heard from you in a long time, think you are taking some time out but remember we are always here if you need us  

Princess ~ you only been married for a month   where in the lakes did you get married?

will be back tomorrow after i've been for my scan

love Em X


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Good Luck for your scan 2moz Angels I'll be thinking of you sweetheart.

We didn't get married in the Lakes we just went there after the wedding for a few days.  Yea we got married on the 8th of July but we been together for nearly five years.  ( still newly weds)

Lol you wouldn't think so the thoughts I'm having.... I'ts not healthy is it?


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

08-08-07 romantic  

very newly weds.

we got married new years eve 2005, really nice, we decided and did it, gave people about 4 weeks notice  

I met him in 1995 but split in 1997, back together in 2000 and lived happily ever after (aww)

Night Night
got to go and put the sheets on the bed, just remembered  

love Em X


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

afternoon

what a nice sunny day

been for my scan and i can't believe it i've got 16 follies  

EC at 12noon on monday   
just means stopping up to do the trrigger shot at midnight tonight, wonder if i can keep my eyes open that long  

excited now, roll on monday   

hopefully i'll have some to freeze as well this time

off to watch Mick at the cricket
see you later
love Em X


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Good to hear you have 16 folies, I'm sure you will have some left over to freeeze.  Good Luck for eg colection.  I bet you r really excited.

We got married 08/07/07.

This weather is gorgeous, Ive beem really lookin forward to start my new job on MOnday but with weather like this It makes me want to stay at home!

Well I'm gonna get some painting done, it takes forever.

Talk to u later.


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Well done Em - good luck for Monday


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

just sat here waiting till the witching hour trying to keep my eyes open  

why is it when you need to stay awake you just want to sleep.

right off to mix the little darlings then jab the trigger  

see you all later
love Em X


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Afternoon All

hope you've all had a nice weekend in the sunshine, 

not done much today, had a lie in cos i was up late last night  
Trigger went ok, just waiting for tomorrow now.

All ready for the off, packed my slippers and dressing gown (and Micks 'reading material'   )

the only thing that might be a problem is that i can't eat from midnight tonight and i can't function without my weetabix in a morning   
last time it wasn't too bad cos i'd got to be there for 9.30 am this time i've to be there for 11.15am so i'm gonna be starving by 12noon when i go to theatre, I get really nowty(sp) when i'm hungry  

will have some weetabix at midnight i think and i might not be too bad in the morning  

will be back later
love Em X


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Good afternoon em

You r ver prepared.  I bet you r so excited.  Does your Dh go down whilst they are doing the ec coz mine didn't want too last time.  The weather has been lovely we r gonna go out some where tonight for a drive but I start my new job 2moz so can't have a really late night.

Let us all know how many eggs you get sweetie, Ill be thinking of you.
sending lots of  


Lets hope u r another Kerry....

whats care like now after the refurb?


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Care is good, saw it for the first time during the refurb.

Mick didn't know he could come down with me last time, neither did I. 
He's decided he's coming down with me tomorrow, now i'm worried in case i jabber on about nothing and embarrass myself  
I don't remember anything about last time, just going to sleep and then waking up after and feeling ok.
I'm sure he'll tell me if i say anything i shouldn't  

He's more worried about having to 'perform' on demand   he says they should have a dvd machinf in the room and for me to be able to go with him  

i think we're gonna have a drive over Own Betts tonight to see if we can see these meteor showers and make a wish  

ta ra for now
love Em X


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Evening

where are you all?  

hiya to everyone 

gonna have a ride out on to the tops near us to see if we can see some shooting stars (meteorites)
can't hurt to make a wish  

gonna try and get on before i go in the morning, it'll take my mind off weetabix  

ta ra for now
love Em XXX


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

back in now from watching the stars, the cloud is moving over, i managed to see 1 shooting star, they are amazing, so i made my wish,
my mum & dad & sister & her DF & his son were there, they said they might be, they had seen 2 before i got there, so plenty of wishes made.

just eaten my weetabix  

off to bed now
love Em XXX


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Em ~  for EC today hun


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Afternoon

we got 12 eggs in the end not 11, (12 is my lucky number), i thought i had got 11  

feel ok, bleeding more than last time, so gonna go and lie on the settee and see what rubbish is on the telly.

Mick came to theatre with me and i had said he didn't need to cos he is funny with stuff like that, anyway he was fine (or so he told me)
when i came round from the sedation he was sat next to me in recovery with a cup and saucer, i thought nothing of it cos he didn't come with me last time.
we went back to our room and had lunch and still he said nothing, just said i was jabbering about somewhere in the Isle of Man and that I loved him so much  
anyway when Mr A came around to see us, he didn't ask me if i was ok first he asked Mick  
turns out he was ok throughout the procedure and as i was coming round he felt really sick and faint and was sweating like mad, one of the nurses was mopping his brow, another made him a sugary coffee, and another tried to make him sit on the floor in case he fell off his stool.   
he says it's cos he hadn't had breakfast and his sugars were low especially after having to 'perform' in the little room.
Mr A couldn't stop smirking and i nearly fell off the bed laughing. Bless him.
he felt better when he was told his sperm was 54 million with 80% motility

so much for checking i was ok  

anyway just a waiting game again now to see what they do in the 'Lab Of Lurve'
just got images of 54 million   fighting to get to 12 eggs 

ta ra for now
love Em X


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Now that would be an entertaining race! Well done you getting 12 eggs. Poor Mick, I hope he feels better now! Take it easy won't you, I bled quite a bit after EC and just made sure I rested. Good luck for the overnight fertilising hun!


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi ladies

Back from the lakes..and it only rained on sat night, so not to bad. Had long walks and was totally shattered last night, bed at 10, and just heard Dh rustling at the bedroom window looking for the meterites!..and then realising he was starkers!. 

Hi Em - well poor Mick!.. hope that he's ok now! I must admit my dh was abit sweaty, watching Ec, or so they tell me..

Mr A is lovely. He did my EC. You have done really well..Mick's count is good..Wish my dh was as good as that. are you having normal IVF?
Where did you see the meterites?..we tried to look last night and it was too cloudy. where is Own Betts? ..

Hi to flowerpot..hope that you are resting..Great that you have frozen 2, not that you will need them!! . I have just received a form  from Care at Notts,that I have to fill in, and send off. Probably see George Oct time..I really want to go again soon..

Hi to Kerry, princess, charna,iccleone..

Have any ladies had acupuncture or reflexology?

Hickson xx


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Well done em, 12 is a great number and your dh has good sperm.  Everyhing looking fantastic for you.  Good Luck for the overnight fertilisation I'm sure you will be fine!  

Are you due to start treatment in October Hickson cos I am due to start round about the 11th so would be nice to have a cycle buddy.

I started my new job today and it seems ok so Im gonna get tea on now.

Talk to u all shortly xxx


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi Princess.. 

I will only have my consultation with George at Notts in oct, so dont really know when I'll be starting again..I really want to start soon though..

I forgot to send you lots of congrad's on your recent wedding!.. only a month old!.. I got married in May 06 in Italy..very romantic!..we couldnt afford a wedding over her, plus I carnt stand Dh dad, so it was easier to go abroad. we needed the money for IVF..!

Hope that you had a good day in your new job..what do you do?

I am looking for a job.. I am a qualified Beauty Therapist, but have started to do treatment mobile. I want to get a full time job, and BT part time..and also start saving for the next TX!..

I am abit worried about starting a new job..Should I tell them about IVF?..what do you ladies think?

Hickson xx


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Hiya Hickson,

Thanks for the congratulations.  My husband is actually from Mauritious so we didn't have the big xpensive church wedding, we hired out a hall and had a nice party, it was nice though.  

I wish you well at your consultation, I'm really looking forward to my next try.  I'm egg sharing again which keeps the cost down so hopefully I will be able to do a few egg shares.  At least you got a honeymoon all olled in, unfortunately we haven't been able to go any where asmy Husband has his own business and can't really leave it at the moment so maybe we will go somewhere later in the year depending on our results.  Do u find to plan your life around the treatments?  

I really enjoyed today actually, probably becouseI have been off work for so long.  I'm working for My Travel call centre.  I too don't know what to say about my treatment I haven't said anything as yet.  When I was at my previous job I kept it quiet but I reactd badly and was quite ill from taking the menogon so I told them and they seemed to be really supportive.  I'n going to settle in first weigh the place up and then decide nearer to the time of treatment.  

Beauty theropy is great to be trained in, do u not fancy getting a full time job doing that?  I'm sure you will find something chick.  

I wish you well on your next cycle .  Have you got a date for your consultation?

Keep us informed.  

We r all behind you and can relate to what your going through.  

xxx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Well done Em - fantastic amount of eggies, here's hoping for a 100% fertilisation rate and enough for frosties


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hickson ~ glad you had a nice time away hun. We missed the meteors too it was too cloudy to see anything here. I've had reflexology for a couple of years, I had 6 sessions before we started treatment. It helped me stay calm and not get stressed too much. I'd recommend it.

Princess ~ Glad your first day went well hun. I'd give it a while before you broach IVF with work, get settled in and find out the ins and outs of your next treatment then maybe speak to your supervisor if you feel you need to.

Em ~ hope you got good news hun    

Flower ~ hope your hanging in there sweetheart      

Charna, Iccle, Vicky  hope your all ok.

xxx


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi ladies..

kerry - you said that you had 6 treatments of reflexology..was that one a week before tx started?,,did you have any during Tx?

Princess - I'm looking for a job at the mo.hopefully in BT, but I worked for 18 years in an office, so I'm looking for admin work to.. Just to bring money in , also I have started to do BT at weekends and evening to keep my hand in!. I have enrolled in October to do Reflexology. I want to specialise in fertility if I can..

we wont start TX till maybe the new year, so i'll just wait and see what happens.Yes I have been planning my life around TX..because I am 40, we are putting 100% into it for the next few years..Hope that it wont take that long!..but age is against me...and with Dh having a vas reversal as well..sperm might disappear!

I have just had a text from Em saying 8 eggs have fertilised and ET is tomorrow at 9.10am ..Wishing her loads of    for tomorrow. 

hi to everyone.. 

Hickson xx


----------



## victoria31 (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi everyone

Sorry im totally c**p at remembering names so if i forget someone im sorry .

Hickson: i have planned my life around IVF but as long as you have got a good support system at home im sure your journey will all be worth it .


Em: Fantastic news hope your DH is not too traumatised  i didnt even know that your partners could go in to theatre while you had EC but saying that my DH would definetly pass out   for tommorow your well on your way to getting a .

KerryB,Iccleone,and princess how are you all? Hope you are all well really sorry if i missed anyone out .

Love,Luck and best wishes to you all
Vickyxx


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Hiya everyone.

Great news about Em, hopefully she has good grade embies and she can freeze the remainder.  

Kerry- Thanks for the advice Kerry, your definately right I'm not going to say anything at thismoment in time as I'm only in training so I'll get settled in first.  How r you keeping I hope you r looking after your future bump?

Hickson-  Good Luck in finding a job, that can support you throughout the treatment and ok with you taking time off for appointments and things.

The nurse asked my Dh to come down with me, think they wen't used to dealing with 19 year olds (didn't know what to xpect)  But he didn't want too I don't know whether he will this time or not. 

Roll on October.

Take care ladies 

xxxx


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

sorry not got on sooner

thanks Hickson for posting for me

8 fertilised so ET at 9.10 in the morning          

the Embryologist said they had tried to ring earlier but did i have my phone off  i said NO I HAVE BEEN STARING AT IT ALL DAY, she just laughed  

right back to lie on the sofa before Mick walks through the door  

back later
XXX


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

hiya everyone 

Iccle and Hickson, thanks for the texts

off to bed soon cos i'm not good with all these early mornings  
will have to set off at about 7ish to get there for 8.30am  
you wouldn't think it was only normally 1/2 - 3/4 hour away but with am rush hour, i don't want to miss my slot   

see you tomorrow when i'll be posting for 3 of us   (4 if you include Mick   )

lots of love
Em X


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Em ~ good luck today, hope its all gone to plan and you ahve some frosties too   

Hickson ~ I had actually had acupressure before tx mixed with some relfexology. Its like accupunture but without the needles! I think it helped me stay calm and relaxed. I didn't have anyhting during tx. I did have an aromatherapy message during my 2ww that helped me relax too.

Victoria ~ hope you ok hun.

Princess ~ my DH came down with me but because I was having a general anaethestic he couldn't stay. He was there for ET though. Hope work is going well.

Iccle, Charna & Flower ~ hope your all ok  

xx


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

We're back 

2 grade 1 embies on board    (Stan & Ollie, Micks choice of names) 
4 frosties in the freezer     

YEAHHHHHH 

off to do nothing other than go mad for the next 2 weeks 

thanks for all your support 
love Em X 
(& Stan & Ollie & Mick)


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Congratulations Emma, I have been thinking about you all day.

I'm wrighting this at work (lol It's only my third day and already I'm slacking and taking time out to check on you ladies.  

My heart goes out for you, the 2ww is horendous just keep positive    and hopefully we will have another sucesss story!  2 grade one embies is fantastic

Good Luck sweat heart and take it easy.

All my love 

Aaliyah

xxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Well done Em, you take care and get lots of rest hun. Loving the names


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya chicks

wooo-hooo Em great news you have done so well this time   Welcome to the 2ww madness!!  I've got a week to go and am starting to go nuts now  

Hickson, welcome back, I've not had either, I did have one acu consultant but she wanted 3 months before my next cycle and it wouldnt have worked out, but i am gonna try that or reflex if this go doesnt work, which it will 

 to everyone else hope your all ok?

Went to the NHS open evening at St Marys last night as were top of the list. We only have one go left as you lose your NHS goes with each private   One thing i did discover though was that your one NHS go is for one full cycle including any subsequent FET if you get frosties which I didnt know.  They are opening a new state of art unit in about 2 months time.  i've just stuck the stuff away now and hoping that we dont need it xxxx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

OMG Flower - me and Dh were there too!!!!!!!!

How mad is that? We are hoping we won't need to either but pleased that we get any frosties too

I know I have already sent you a text but so pleased for you Em - 4 frosties is amazing


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Yea four frosties is really good on my last egg colection I got 22 eggs and I egg shared so 7 out of the 11 fertilised and none of my embies were strong enough to fertilise so you should be really pleased.  I have a good feeling about u em x


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Morning (just)  

Had a lazy day so far, in fact only just come downstairs. been watching all the rubbish like 'to buy or not to buy' & 'homes under the hammer'
tha only reason i've got up is that i'm expecting Virgin media to come between 12 - 4 and fix our 2nd set top box, it's been a nightmare since weekend cos it means i can't shove Mick and the boys to the basement to watch the trash they watch i've had to share the telly in the frontroom  
hopefully all will be fixed by the time he comes home from work.

Kerry ~ hows you and little bump?

Iccle ~ hope the down regging is going ok, is it tomorrow you have your scan?

Flower ~ madness madness this 2ww, you will get the next  for the Manchester Care girls and then it'll carry on down the line   

Princess ~ hope work is going well, you seen my sister yet? not sure if she is training your group or supervising the other trainer.

Hickson ~ any joy and the job hunting front yet?

hi to Vicky, hope we haven't scared you off, hows your 2ww doing?

Charna ~ hope the move has gone well

see you all later

love Em X


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi Ladies.. 

Em -   ..Great news about 2 grade 1's..No I havent found a job yet. looking for a job in beauty, but I'm also doing moblie as well..so bored at home..!. so what med's are you on in your 2ww?

Flowerpot- Hope the 2ww isnt dragging. I think that this is the worse part of the cycle. What are you doing different this time.?, Did you have the 2 weeks off work last time?..

Hi to Iccleone, kerry and Bump!, Motherhen, Sam, Charna, & vicky

Hickson x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Afternoon lovelies,

Em ~ what a lovely lie in! Make the most of it I say!

Iccle ~ how bizarre you and Flower were there together!

Princess ~ hope your ok and work is going well.

Hickson ~ How are you hun?

Me and mini-bump are fine. Still have to keep reminding myself. Getting worried already about the scan, praying that all is ok. I know its early days but just want to know he/she/they are doing well!

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Kerry - everything is gonna be just fine 

Em - hope you have got those feet up     are you going back to work?

Iccle - omg!   thats soooo funny. we were sat right at the front in the middle, we got there just before 5.  what did you think?  Its hardly CARE is it? 

Hickson - last time i had from EC off, all of the 2ww and went back to work the day before test day.  Then on test day we got a BFN and I had to ring in sick.  This time I had EC on the Monday, ET Weds, rest of the week off and back in work Monday.  I'm off on hols from test day (next weds) for a week and a half - we already had the bank hols week booked but i've added a couple of days in front, i can't face work on test day again.  If its a BFN i'm in the travel agents and booking a flight somewhere hot.  I'm hoping it will just be a drive to somewhere in England though   I've prefered doing it this way. This week has gone really fast.

Princess - how are you today?

6 more sleeps till test day    Tomorrow is a kind of milestone for me as its the day last time that I started with AF pains so I so want to get through the day without any tomorrow xxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

PS. Princess i've bumped up your bubbles so they end in a 7 as its lucky


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Thanks flower pot, what r bubbles any way, Im still quite new!

When is your test day Kerry I hope everything is ok for you, have you got morning sickness yet?  My job is really good but I'm thinking of asking if I can just do the part time hours as with my forth coming treeatment full time might be a bit much but I'll see how I go on, I'll have a word with DH about it tonight when he gets back from Gym!

I'm glad you r taking it easy em...lets just hope this 2ww wait goes fast for you both, What is your sister called I will look out for her!  

R u still out there Vicky I hope you r doing ok in the 2ww.

Flowerpot stay    you r going to be the next  we r all praying for you, I  have a good feeling about 2007.  

after all 7 is lucky!

chat to u all later xx


----------



## victoria31 (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi everyone

Yes im still here just had a couple of rough days think AF is starting to show her ugly mush .

Flowerpot good luck we need to start seeing some BFP'S and im     you will show us one.

Em i hope you are resting up and giving DH all the house chores and dont worry you lot have not scared me away yet .LOL

Princess i think you should start thinking about cutting down your hours weather its a strenuouse job or not the treatment can really knock you on your backside even though you dont think it can Good luck whatever you decide .

KerryB hope you and bump are growing nicely and im sure you have nothing to worry about make sure you post some pics of BUB'S scan pic .

Sorry if i missed anyone out but Love,Luck and best wishes to all
                                  Vickyxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hang on in there Vicky, why do you think AF is coming?  Have you ever looked at my poll on the Voting Room about AF pains etc in the 2ww, its positive reading.  you test two days after me   

Princes - my test day is 22nd   Bubbles are there if you want to blow some to a fellow FF just to say hello, thanks, cheer up etc, you just click on Blow next to their name. Is good luck on FF to have your number ending in 7 so try to end everyone in that 

PUPO                PUPO


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

evening girls

Vicky ~      

flowerpot ~      

Princess ~ My sister is a tall blonde called Katie, she makes sure the trainers are doing the training properly, i think she is in Accrington tomorrow at some point, she has been down here all week but goes back upto Newcastle tomorrow evening.

hiya Kerry, Sam, Charna and mother hen, hope you are all ok

having a great time having Mick running around after me  
He's such a sweetheart, he talks to Stan & Ollie all the time, we are so positive this time, even more than last time, and last time we were positive   

back tomorrow
love Em X


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Morning

bet you are all glad it's Friday    

back later

love Em X


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sooooo glad its friday! Phew! This week has flown by. Only 6 sleeps till our scan    

Em ~ I loved having DH run around after me! He's still kind of doing it now. The house desperately needs a "Kerry Clean" but I'm not allowed to do it yet! 

Flower ~     Not long to go hun PUPO PUPO PUPO PUPO

Princess, Vicky, Hickson, Charna, Iccle ~ 

xxx


----------



## victoria31 (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi all 

hope you are all well 

Affraid AF arrived today so its a   for me 

Good luck to everyone hope to see some soon.

Love luck and best wishes to you all.


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

I'm so sorry to har that Vicky, we are always hear if u want a shoulder to cry on.  It's so horrible getting a Bfn but most ppl on here knows wht it feel like.  Take some time out to relax and rekindle your thoughts.

I think  I was talking to her today...is she in her 30s just split from her partner? selling her house n stuff.  Im tall too and was having a chat with her whilst she was smoking.  What a small world we live in!  Give my love to stan n Ollie (lovin the names)

I too am a bit down today my cousin rang me last night as she is pregnant she was eithj the guy for 3months but he has dumped hert to go bk with his wife and child so she is a bit gutted and cos she is 22 and already has a five year old son the family are saying she is crazy for keeping the child, and I have chose to keep out of it so she rang me last night for my opinion "what wud I do"  I sed if it was me obviously i couldn't kill ab baby and she was weighing it up like she was going to buy a pint of milk or something and dh and i are agonising for a child but i cnt tell her, so as Im anti the abortion she wants me to go to the labour with her and its just upsetting me so bad but i do feel sorry for her and would hate her to go alone.

hope u r all well
xxx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi girls

I had my baseline scan today - everything was ok, I had loads of little follies on both sides, but it must have been ok cos they have said that I can start my stimms on Tuesday without another check (must be waiting on the recip) I have my first stimms scan on 28th August so reckon I should be going for EC around 7th Sept (Ooh if it is that means i'll have a three day transfer cos 7th is a Friday).

Vicky - sorry about your AF - you never know though it could still have worked, when is your test day?

Ooh 11pm - and my alarm has just gone off - jab time!


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Vicky ~   sorry AF showed up, you still need to test on your test date though as some people bleed throughout

Princess ~ yes that'll be my sister that was smoking (dirty habit  )
how you enjoying work?

Iccle ~ Fantastic news on baseline scan, and good luck for tuesday for starting stimms   

Flower ~ how you doing sweetie, not long now   

Hickson ~ hope you are having a good weekend 

HIya everyone else

Well last night i thought i was gonna DIE, i had really bad indigestion and i never get indigestion, well i think it was indigestion but it went around into my back as well.
i had a drink of milk to see if that shifted it but not even a little
so i came on here to see if it was ok to take gaviscon or something, i didn't find out properly so i rang the Care out of hours mobile but had to leave a message (just before 11pm) anyway no one got back to me so it got that bad i took some gaviscon, it didn't do a thing so i was up pacing around cos i couldn't get comfy.
well i managed a little sleep inbetween indigestion waking me up numerous times, i even still had it at 7am this morning.
i must have dropped off cos Mick woke me at 8.15 to say Care were on the phone. it turns out i can have gaviscon but when i told her it had done nothing she questioned me about everything, ie when i took my steroids, how much fluid i was drinking, was my tummy tender, was i passing water, turns out she suspected i had OHSS but as my tummy was ok and i was going to the loo she just said to keep an eye on it and make sure i drank even more just in case and if it started up again ring them or go to A&E.
anyway fingers crossed i'm ok now, just a bit frightened of eating anything in case i get indigestion again, had my weetabix and a slice of toast and feel ok.

just hope Stan & Ollie were trying to tell me something, like they didn't like what i had for tea  

back later
love Em X


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Afternoon ladies.

Em -  oh my god. I remember having terrible indigestion. I took pepermint tea. It did make me F**t, but the pain did subside. I remember ringing care and she said gaviston was ok.. Hope that it settles down..Its so painful..drink plenty..I use to take gavison before I had anything to eat, and that helped..

Vicky - so sorry to hear your news..as em says..test on test date ,you never know..I can honestly say i know how you feel..sending you a big hug x

Iccle - great news on baseline scan, and good luck for tuesday  

Hi Princess - hope that your ok.Difficult position that your cousin is in..and it must be hard for you too.I would feel the same as you..

well still waiting for Af to show. have been ratty and tired, so know she is on her way..Just wish she would turn up!..what terrible weather we are having..raining none stop here..

Hickson x


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Afternoon ladies,

What a small world we live in Ems cant believe I was chatting to your sister she is relly quite nice, I'm glad u r better now but make sure ur not skipping meals as stan and Ollie need all the energy to make them stick around.

R u starting treatment when Af comes hickson?  My cousin and I have never really seen eye to eye but now she is forevor ringing me and I really just want her to go away so and can curl up in a big ball and not come out again untill I have a big belly too!

Good Luck Iccle one r u egg shring this time?

I agree really am sick of this weather!  come bk sunshine and bring lots of   with you.


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Morning

I wish this horrible rain would stop  

gonna do something today, Mick is cricketing at Walsden (near Todmorden) and they have a fantastic garden centre across the road so gonna have a gentle stroll to have a look, 
the nurse at Care said i should have some gentle retail therapy at the weekend   

hope you're all ok

love Em X


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi everyone

this may be my last post as dh and I have decided to split up.  Our marriage just can't handle the pressure and it isn't fair on neither of us.  Im packing my stuff as we speak and Im off to my mothers.  It's such a cruel world we live in and I wish u all the luck in the world.  Ill still cum on actually as you are all really nice ppl and I cant wait to see u all flashing the     sign.

Thank u all for being there for me and giving me lots of support it has helped.


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Sorry to hear that Princess   

are you gonna try and see if you can work it out once you have some space at your mums, 
hopefully you might find you can't bear to be apart from each other   
being at your mums gives you both the space to work out what you both really want

we are always here if you need to chat, 
I hope you both work it out

love Em X


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Evening girls

Princess - I am sorry to hear your news  I hope the space you have helpse you to work things out

Em - my goodness you poor thing, hope you feel ok now?  thank goodness it wasnt OHSS

Iccle - great news hun, keep up the good work 

Vicky - I am sorry hun  I don't think I will be far behind you

Hickson - hi hun how are you?

 everyone else

Well I'm trying to remain  positive.  Although started with AF pains on friday night (the same day as they started on my BFN cycle) and they were very strong in the night. however they have eased and although daily they are coming and going and not as strong as usual.  However, about 2 hours ago had a funny pulsation in my tummy and went to the loo and had brown blood on wiping.   I'm just thinking that it looks exactly the same as last time and I got my BFN the next day quickly followed by AF.  I guess I will have to see what tomorrow brings to see if I even make it to test day on Weds   I'm experincing a mixture of positiveness and sadness but have to be patient.  I'm thinking "spotting" means spotting on your underwear, whereas this is like brown stuff on wiping xxxxx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Princess - sorry you have felt the need to split from your dh - as Em said tho' it might be what oyu both need to see that you really are meant to be together.

Flower - quite odd about the "pulsation" you had - hope you get that BFP 

*edited by mod


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Iccle - please change your post to BFP for me !!!!!

Dh phoned CARE and they told me to up my cylogest


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Flower ~                
             
              
thats better   remember it's not over till the fat lady sings 

hiya all

just popping on before i go to bed

see you all tomorrow
love Em XXX


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

flowerpot said:


> Iccle - please change your post to BFP for me !!!!!
> 
> Dh phoned CARE and they told me to up my cylogest


 ...I've changed it for you hun 

Sending you loads & loads of sticky vibes and keeping everything crossed that its a BFP for you sweetie                

Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Princess ~ I'm so sorry to read your news hun. What a horrid time for you. I hope you and DH just need a break and that things work out for you.

Em ~ your indigestion sounds awful hun. I've always suffered with it but its worse at the moment! Not complaining though. I had similar pains after ET and I'm sure it was due to bloating from all the poking and prodding. Tonic water or soda water is good too.

Flower ~            Keeping everything crossed for you. Your "spotting" could be impantation hun. Stay strong.

Iccle ~ good news that your getting going hun  

Hickson ~ hope your ok hun.

Charna, Sam and anyone I've missed 

All ok here. Anxious to get to Thursday. Excited though too. Have very sore (.)(.) and nipples! Slight nausea too but not much!.

K
xxxx


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi every one dh and I made up but I'm still in limbo, I really don't know what to do.  Any way enough about me.

Flower- Just be strong and wait untill test day Im keeping everything crossed for you hun.

Iccle- Are u egg sharing this time, it's great too seeyou up and running I cvan't wait for my turn it seems ages away yet! Oh well good things come to those who wait I suppose!

Ems-  Hope u r doing well and keeping positive, are u going   yet?  I def know who your sister is she seems lovely! I see her all the time.  I just can't believe what a small world we live in.  I feel as though I know you but yet not seen you but come in to contact with your sister every day its bizare!

Off to make t Ill be bak later 

Take care every one

xxx


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Evening ladies.

Got my apt with george..3rd of October - gives me 6 weeks to lose this 12lb ..and hopefully have Tx in November!..just carnt wait!..We had the toys R us microscope out last night, and saw loads of sperm..just glad that they are still there!..

princess - glad that you and hubby hace made up..what have you decided to do?..hope that you can work things out.chat anytime.

Flowerpot- there is another flowerpot on the care board, and i thought it was you! ..soz....Now its not over.. stay positive.. ..    

Hi to Em and kerry

We are painting the hall at the mo, so better help Dh..

Hickson x


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Thats great news Hickson looks like you and I could be cycle buddies!  I start on the 11th of October but I'm an egg donator so I'll be on the long protocol.  We r also in the middle of painting but Dh won't lift a paint brush hes at the Gym!

Good Luck with your appointment keep us updated.

Take care


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hickson you do make me laugh with your microscope!


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Morning All

Hickson ~ you make me chuckle with the microscope   i'm free the rest of this week if you wanna meet in Bury for a drink, time flies, i'm back in work next Tuesday  

Princess ~ glad you are making progress with DH, you will feel like you know me cos me and my sister look very alike, only i've got short hair now, i'm not quite as tall, haven't got boobs as big, and not as loud  

Flower ~ how you doing, have you cracked and tested a day early    wishing you all the luck in the world sweetie

Kerry ~ how you honey, hows little bump, 

iccle one ~ hope the stimming is going well   

only just surfaced   i really struggled to sleep last night (thats my excuse)

what you all up to today?

i'm off to enrol at college (work) onto a new body massage course, got to go to the first enrollment session or i'll miss a place on the course, it's amazing that i work in the department but we aren't guarunteed a place on any course, it's first come first served  
they have been a bit tight this time as well, normally they fund any course we want to do as long as we apply through staff development, but this time they are only funding half of it   but i really want to do it so gonna enrol.
i'm a glutton for punishment cos we all already teach 1 late night a week anyway but this will take me to 2 late nights a week.

off for a mooch
back in a bit

love Em X


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Flower -SO SO SO SO SO Sorry - I am a complete idiot - I normally read my post back to check it but I missed that 

[fly]            [/fly]

Thanks for sorting it out Minxy - I didn't get chance to come on last night as I was on a late and didn't get home til gone ten.


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi every one!

Good luck for tommorrow flower we r all routing for you!

You do look alike emma, I think your sister is lovely!  do u tell your family u r undergoing treatment?  I don't but I really wish I could to be honest.  They don't like dh and don't know anything about infertility, so just would rather avoid it!  How long have u been off work?  are you looking forward to go bk?

The Mther in law is here from SA and Im sick of her! she says she is ill but she so isn't she is just lazy she has been in bed since Saturday but has the cordless fone next to her all the time and is never off the thing.  I  have to take up her meals but I really dnt like her eating upstairs as its starting to smell and she is smelly anyway!  she goes home thurs i think she wants to stay longer which is y she is saying shes ill but she cnt. thank god.

rant over.

hope u r all well!
xxx


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

[fly]GOOD LUCK FOR TOMORROW FLOWER[/fly]

I am keeping everything crossed for you

         

Princess ~ yes my family know all about my TX, my sis is like a clucky chicken with me, always checking on me  she so wants to be an auntie, 
been off on holiday for 5 weeks, the joy of summer holidays, they just go too quickly, quite looking forward to going back actually, but that might change when i get to meet some of the new students i'll have this year, i'll crack the whip and get rid of the ones that think they are there for an easy life  most are good though.

Hickson ~ forgot to say great news on the appointment coming through, it'll soon be here 

hiya Iccle, Kerry, and everyone else
where's Motherhen gone?, hope you are ok Mother 

off to bed now, got to practice going to bed early ready for work again next week 

ta ra for now
love Em X


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi ladies.

well we are still painting the hall . have borrowed brother in  law's stair ladders..Dh up them not me..dont look safe! 

Flowerpot - good luck for tomorrow.. 

Em - would love to meet up, but we are going to Devon for a few days, and mum is coming over..Really would like to meet up at some point..I did swedish massage as part of my level 3 in beauty.really good. I know what you mean about funding. I have enrolled on Reflexology and it has cost me £275..starts in November.. 

Kerry - glad i made you laugh at my microscope..really getting paroid that the litte swimmers will disappear!..keep checking every week. I have a friend whose DH has had a vas rev as well, and she has one..Must get out more! 

Hi to princess - mother in law sounds a nightmare!..thursday will soon be here..and she will be off on that plane!

Iccleone - how's it going?

Have to get back to painting..

Hickson xx


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

No problem sweetie, where you going in Devon, we love Torquay.
Reflexology is fantastic, i try to get in when i can at work, 
i'm looking forward to doing the massage, it'll be relaxing for me as well  

have a good time painting  

see you soon
love Em X


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Good Luck Flower 

[fly]                [/fly]


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Very sorry to say girls but Flower got   . She's understandably devastated   Its awful, feel so sad for her and DH.

Sending you lots of   and   hun.

xxxx


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Flower
so sorry about your result.  Have been popping on all week to see if there has been any news.  I am so sorry

strawbs xxx


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

I'm so sorry Flowerpot and DH   
I really thought it was your time

thinking about you both

lots of love
Em X

thanks for posting Kerry


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Flower hunny  

Words are not enough...I'm so so sorry 

No consolation I know, but thinking of you & sending you loads & loads of cyber hugs  

Please take care of yourself & DH
Love
Natasha xxxx


Thanks Kerry for keeping us updated


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

new home this way...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=108971.0

N x


----------

